# Virtual BodyBuilder



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 27, 2004)

Mayonaise 
Age: 18 
Status: Amateur 
*Current Rating: Top 20%* 
Available Virtual Points: 4 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Small (35-40%) 
Balance: Art in human form! (90-95%) 
Arms: Small (25-30%) 
Legs: Small (25-30%) 
Chest: Small (20-25%) 
Delts: Small (25-30%) 
Back: Not great (30-35%) 
Cuts: Lean (50-55%) 
Injury Risk: You are feeling creaky, consider easing up (60-65%) 
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%) 

He's getting better!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 27, 2004)

Name: Dale 
Age: 17 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: 70-80% 
Available Virtual Points: 9 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: East USA 
Size: Average (45-50%) 
Balance: Perfect (95-100%) 
Arms: Pea-sized (5-10%) 
Legs: Pea-sized (5-10%) 
Chest: Pea-sized (5-10%) 
Delts: Pea-sized (5-10%) 
Back: Pea-sized (5-10%) 
Cuts: Full House (35-40%) 
Injury Risk: Be careful, injury risk is high! (70-75%) 
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (65-70%)


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 27, 2004)

Name: Kick ass 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 20% 
Available Virtual Points: 34 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (10VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: Canada 
Size: Small (35-40%) 
Balance: Perfect (95-100%) 
Arms: Small (25-30%) 
Legs: Small (25-30%) 
Chest: Small (25-30%) 
Delts: Small (25-30%) 
Back: Small (25-30%) 
Cuts: Obese (5-10%) 
Injury Risk: Moderate risk (50-55%) 
Posing Ability: You've decided that posing like a girl is in (45-50%) 


I just started Juicing, wait till after my cycle, you'll all be a bunch of punks compared to me.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

Name: fitbutterfly 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: 70-80% 
Available Virtual Points: 21 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (28VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: East USA 
Size: Average (45-50%) 
Balance: Art in human form! (90-95%) 
Arms: Not great (30-35%) 
Legs: Not great (30-35%) 
Chest: Small (25-30%) 
Delts: Small (20-25%) 
Back: Small (20-25%) 
Cuts: Fat (25-30%) 
Injury Risk: Risk Free - You are made of steel! (5-10%) 
Posing Ability: You've decided that posing like a girl is in (40-45%)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

Name: Rocky 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%! 
Available Virtual Points: 1 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: East USA 
Size: Small (30-35%) 
Balance: You have very good symmetry (75-80%) 
Arms: Small (25-30%) 
Legs: Average (35-40%) 
Chest: Got some size (40-45%) 
Delts: Got some size (40-45%) 
Back: Got some size (40-45%) 
Cuts: Average (45-50%) 
Injury Risk: Rest!! (80-85%) 
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (65-70%)


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 27, 2004)

damn Rock, you're the man!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 27, 2004)

I know! I impress myself sometimes


----------



## gr81 (Feb 27, 2004)

Name: gr81 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: 70-80% 
Available Virtual Points: 3 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Small (30-35%) 
Balance: You have fairly good balance and proportions (55-60%) 
Arms: Not great (30-35%) 
Legs: Big (60-65%) 
Chest: Got some size (40-45%) 
Delts: Small (20-25%) 
Back: Average (35-40%) 
Cuts: Lardy (15-20%) 
Injury Risk: Be careful, injury risk is high! (70-75%) 
Posing Ability: Your posing is awful - Paul Dillet style (35-40%)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Watch out for those injuries Rock... dont want to get set back!


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Feb 28, 2004)

Name: Island Warrior 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%! 
Available Virtual Points: 5 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (2VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Looking big (50-55%) 
Balance: Perfect (95-100%) 
Arms: Got some size (40-45%) 
Legs: Got some size (40-45%) 
Chest: Got some size (40-45%) 
Delts: Got some size (40-45%) 
Back: Got some size (40-45%) 
Cuts: Average (40-45%) 
Injury Risk: Low risk (20-25%) 
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (50-55%)


----------



## QuestionGuy (Feb 28, 2004)

is anyone a "Gear Dealer" yet, ive been saving up to take that job


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 28, 2004)

damn yall are all strong!

my stats havent changed in days!
i dont get it!

ive been taking creatine, whey, glutamine,
used personal trainers

quality diet
everything except steroids!

and im not progressing any!

something must be wrong


----------



## gr81 (Feb 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by QuestionGuy *_
> is anyone a "Gear Dealer" yet, ive been saving up to take that job




yup I am. Its payin off big time too. I am running hella shit. I got the high andro and low anro at high doses, runnign the GH and slin too. Its gonna be on pretty soon here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 29, 2004)

Soon you all will be posting before, midway and after pics like the IM online competition


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 1, 2004)

Name: nikegurl 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%! 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (82VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: East USA 
Size: Looking big (50-55%) 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%) 
Arms: Not great (30-35%) 
Legs: Average (35-40%) 
Chest: Average (35-40%) 
Delts: Average (35-40%) 
Back: Average (35-40%) 
Cuts: Average (40-45%) 
Injury Risk: Slight risk (30-35%) 
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (50-55%)


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 1, 2004)

Name: The Man The Myth 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%! 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Looking big (50-55%) 
Balance: You have very good symmetry (70-75%) 
Arms: Got some size (45-50%) 
Legs: Average (35-40%) 
Chest: Got some size (40-45%) 
Delts: Not great (30-35%) 
Back: Not great (30-35%) 
Cuts: Lean (55-60%) 
Injury Risk: Slight risk (35-40%) 
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (60-65%) 

this is a bomb ass game


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2004)

NIKEGURL!!!
82 VPS EARNED! thats so not fair ive had 0...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%! 
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Country: West USA 
Size: Beefcake (55-60%) 
Balance: Perfect (95-100%) 
Arms: Small (25-30%) 
Legs: Small (20-25%) 
Chest: Small (20-25%) 
Delts: Small (25-30%) 
Back: Small (20-25%) 
Cuts: Lean (55-60%) 
Injury Risk: Low risk (25-30%) 
Posing Ability: You've decided that posing like a girl is in (40-45%)


----------



## bigss75 (Mar 1, 2004)

how come we dont dont do this

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/fleagues.asp


----------



## PreMier (Mar 1, 2004)

Its up tp Prince to make that decision.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

I think it'd be fun!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> how come we dont dont do this
> 
> http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/fleagues.asp



YEA! i made a thread about it, but nobody replied


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

That's right dude, I'm tough!!!

"Your Week:   
You got into a fight with someone outside the gym - they won't mess with you again."


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 2, 2004)

your so tuff butterfly


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2004)

"Your Week:
You were pretty good this week, motivated and disciplined... the Mr. V O ... you can almost taste it! +1VP "


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> "Your Week:
> You were pretty good this week, motivated and disciplined... the Mr. V O ... you can almost taste it! +1VP "


Hey I got the same thing today!!!  I like those extra points


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 3, 2004)

has anyone had an injury yet?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes.  My chest.  Couldn't work it out for 2 days (=weeks)


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2004)

yep chest and delts total 5 days (weeks)


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

Chest and arms- 5 days


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

No injurys... Im invincible!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Its up tp Prince to make that decision.


Did anyone ever ask Prince???


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea, I sent him a PM with all the info needed.  He never replied to me, but im guessing he didnt want to be bugged about it


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

i wonder why?
maybe he'll agree after the forum is on the new server?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 4, 2004)

Maybe he just doesnt want to.  I know I dont have a reason for not wanting to do things sometime.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 4, 2004)

maybe so...oh well


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 5, 2004)

Weekly News:

"Your gym had to shut for some major repairs so you couldn't train. It gave your body a nice rest though, and you saved a bit of money. "

Then I go to training and find out my delts are now fried for 3 weeks.

How am I going to be Mr. VO when I am a freakin wuss and can't work through injuries all the time.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

my arms are injured - 6 days.  my injury potential is still pretty high which is kind of lame since i'm away from the computer on weekends and never train saturday or sundays (which is 2 whole weeks in virtual boydbuilder time) and i'm still injured now.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

FYI -

There is an Ironmagazine league there now. 

Thanks Prince


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Cool!!!  THanks Prince!!!


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 8, 2004)

HELL YA!!! NOW WE CAN REPRESENT


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

Bastard iSlaNdEr bOy

Now I am not the best from IronMagazine 

I knew I should have kept my mouth shut, soon I will be the bottom of the list


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

What is everyone's screen name at VB?


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Bro!!!  I'm pretty sure I'll be heading down the list too as more people represent our forum.  We just gotta worry about taking out those other forums.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a retarded name cause I wasn't sure what I was registering for "Kick Ass"

Nothing like a little internal competition, but damn skippy kicking other forums asses is priority # 1


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey I ranked 8th in top 100 VBB representing a forum.  Cool!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What is everyone's screen name at VB?



same as here - nikegurl.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 8, 2004)

Island Warrior


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2004)

Not sure what it means cause I have not been involved, but I asked them to set-up a league over there for IronMagazine.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

YAY THANK YOU!

IM SAZAR


SAZAR AM I!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

I got an invite to the nationals today.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

Its weird tho
my injury risk was always low to very low

then i did one psycho workout and its at some risk


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I got an invite to the nationals today.



awesome dude
who are you
your in the top10 % right?

I would be so in the top 5
but my first guy got erased
everthing got messed up

so i started Sazar in week 5 
oh well


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

i'm in top 5% and no invite for me.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm in top 5%... not sure how to link to my vbb, but just click the link in the forums - my name there is monolith.

I came in 2nd in an area championship, i think thats what prompted the invite.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 8, 2004)

i haven't placed higher than 7th in anything so i'm sure you're right!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i haven't placed higher than 7th in anything so i'm sure you're right!



Well... i bribed the judges with 10 VP too.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

I placed 4th and didnt get any invite!   

Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%!  
Available Virtual Points: 8 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Small (25-30%)  
Legs: Small (25-30%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Small (25-30%)  
Cuts: Ripped (80-85%)  
Injury Risk: Be careful, injury risk is high! (70-75%)  
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (65-70%)


----------



## Monolith (Mar 8, 2004)

Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%!  
Available Virtual Points: 27 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: South America  
Size: Beefcake (55-60%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Small (20-25%)  
Legs: Small (20-25%)  
Chest: Small (20-25%)  
Delts: Small (20-25%)  
Back: Small (20-25%)  
Cuts: Deep cuts (75-80%)  
Injury Risk: Very low risk (10-15%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)


----------



## gr81 (Mar 8, 2004)

I am comin after you islandboy, watch out!! ha ha


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bring it on!!! Muwahahahahaha!!!!  Nice stats


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh I am coming to iSlaNdEr bOy.

Made some nice progress this week, actually made the top 100 forum list


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

I emailed Dax and he said he was working on have "all natural" contests for those of us that don't juice.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 9, 2004)

IainDaniel. . . .I'm still on top baby!!!  Good job on making the top 100 list Hey Gr81 is on there too.  How many people juice?  I'm all natural. . . .well at least I don't touch nothing in the gear category.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

I juice but it doesn't seem to be helping much. Then again I don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 9, 2004)

Juice Baby, Juice!!!

Is there anything else, but the juice


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I emailed Dax and he said he was working on have "all natural" contests for those of us that don't juice.



You mean Daz?  


How do I check where I am at on the top furum list?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, Daz 

There is a link in the left menu.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks!

Im not even in the top 100 

But I am #4 in the IM ranks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

Your #5 there now and I'm #6 Premier.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Its cause I'm #4 now biiiiaaaatches


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Whooo ya daaaaddy?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

WHO WANTS TO BE SAZARS TRAINING PARTNER??? 
(ME AM SAZAR BTW)


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll be your lifting partner for 5vp a week.  I think you'll make alot of gains off being my lifting partner, so it would be worth it.  Anyways, think about it


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh, and my guy is SexyHex... and he is in the top 100


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

awww pay? cmon this is mutual...

im not paying and i wont make anybody pay to be my partner...

im already top 20%

i started that guy in week 5
and had NO referals! so there


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

DAMNIT   I cant believe Eggs is beating me!  I guess I am a youngster though... I will be the best when the rest of you will be washed out


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, but you'll gain from it and I wont   Tell you what, I'll be your partner for a few weeks for the heck of it.

I'm getting soft in my old age


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah Premier, in like 2 more real years maybe   thats how long it'll take for the rest of us to be anywhere near our peaks...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Yea...  I will prob give up on the game by then lol


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

MCP, go to your partner thing and type my name in - SexyHex


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

man eggs!
i thought we waz cuds yo
payin aint right main
its just not right...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey gr81-- Wanna hook a brother up?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

oh ok


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> MCP, go to your partner thing and type my name in - SexyHex



we in diff regions...so lemme see


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 9, 2004)

well it wont bring up any matches in the search thing

so it must be our regions oh well
thanks anyway


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

did you type SexyHex and then hit submit?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

What? Nobody wants to be my partner?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Rock, put my name in the thing... theres like 3 Rocks there and I'm not sure which you are.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

I cracked the top 100 hundred in the world


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 10, 2004)

i am pretty sure you have to be same region...

Im West Usa if anyone wants to be sazars partner


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Check it out suckas!  #2 
http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/fleagues.asp?action=all&fid=18


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, whatever, you're going down soon biiiiiatch


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 10, 2004)

Name: Italian-Stallion 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: 50 - 60%  
Available Virtual Points: 1 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Average (40-45%)  
Balance: Art in human form! (90-95%)  
Arms: Pea-sized (5-10%)  
Legs: Pea-sized (5-10%)  
Chest: Withered (10-15%)  
Delts: Pea-sized (5-10%)  
Back: Pea-sized (5-10%)  
Cuts: Full House (35-40%)  
Injury Risk: Some risk (45-50%)  
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (55-60%)  


Any tips, I cant really see what chnages affect what....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yeah, whatever, you're going down soon biiiiiatch



We'll see Eggs 
My guy is running so much gear, it will take YEARS to catch me hehehe


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JoeR. *_
> Name: Italian-Stallion
> Age: 16
> Status: Amateur
> ...


Make sure you train every body everyday which = one virtual week.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 10, 2004)

Who else is juicin?  Wow, I'm doing pretty good for being natural


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

You guys( and gals) will all look like a bunch of sorry ass punks when I am done. 

Who has competed, results?


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 11, 2004)

Las Vegas Local Contest 5  4th 
Mr Salt Lake City Local Contest 7  4th 
Mr Phoenix Local Contest 12  4th 
Mr San Diego Local Contest 15  3th 
Mr Sacramento Local Contest 18  2nd! 
Mr Reno Local Contest 21  1st!! 
Mr Helena Local Contest 23  3th 
Mr Seattle Local Contest 25  2nd! 

Here's my results so far.  I haven't competed in any area championships yet, but will soon.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Holy shitballs IB!

I haven't done one show yet.  And I only got one scheduled so far, and nationals if I qualify 

How has your injury rating been, with all those shows?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

I got 2 1st place finishes and 1 2nd place finish in the area champs this week. 

Talk about a lot of VP's...


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 11, 2004)

Actually, I have never had a injury rating higher than 45-50 cuz the day of the show and the day after I rest.  Also, I'm not on gear.  Hey Monolith, whats your VBB name?  Have you gotten an invite for nationals?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2004)

Mr Bangor Local Contest 5 1 31th 
Mr Orlando Local Contest 8 1 25th 
Mr Biloxi Local Contest 10 1 20th 
Mr Wyoming Area Championships 19 1 5th 
Mr Detroit Local Contest 25 1 2nd!


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by iSlaNdEr bOy *_
> Actually, I have never had a injury rating higher than 45-50 cuz the day of the show and the day after I rest.  Also, I'm not on gear.  Hey Monolith, whats your VBB name?  Have you gotten an invite for nationals?



Name is Monolith on VBB. 

I got an invite about a week ago, from the last contest.  Under 18's and Under 21's cant compete for a pro card, though...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

You guys ever bribe a judge of a contest???


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You guys ever bribe a judge of a contest???



I did last week (real week, not vbb week) for one of the contests.  Gave 'em 10 VP and only got 2nd.  This week i didnt bribe anyone and got two 1st place finishes. 

Doesnt seem like bribing does much.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Monolith!

I forgot I was in this contest...

Mr Texas Area Championships 22 1 34th


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 11, 2004)

Name: Hung WaiLo 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 10%  
Available Virtual Points: 7 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Average (45-50%)  
Balance: You have average proportions, balance and symmetry (40-45%)  
Arms: Very big (65-70%)  
Legs: Big (60-65%)  
Chest: Very big (65-70%)  
Delts: Withered (15-20%)  
Back: Withered (10-15%)  
Cuts: Full House (30-35%)  
Injury Risk: Be careful, injury risk is high! (70-75%)  
Posing Ability: You can't walk let alone pose (0-5%)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

Better work on those posing skills, BigBallaGA


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Monolith. . . .how come you havn't joined the forum league


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Better work on those posing skills, BigBallaGA




ya i guess, i mean i log in once a week, so im not making progress....


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

Guess not... that's like working out once every six weeks or so.


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 11, 2004)

Do you guys train each group everyday?  all pyscho?  I keep forgetting 1 day = 1 virtual week. 

Any supps?
What did you all pick for your job?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by iSlaNdEr bOy *_
> Hey Monolith. . . .how come you havn't joined the forum league



I dont want to embarass the rest of you.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I dont want to embarass the rest of you.



Why not join and find out? *cluck*  oops 



FUCK!!! I hurt my puny arms


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Hey gr81-- Wanna hook a brother up?




Yeah I am down. I acccepted your invite already. I am pissed though, I was second on IM and now I am bumped way down?! WTF is that. oh well. so what are you running there P?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Im second on IM now.. Or the gear?


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

the gear I mean..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

I am running Clenbuterol, T3, high androgenic anabolic(High dosage), low androgenic anabolic(med dosage), creatine, whey.

I run out of money sometimes, so I dump the low androgenic, and save up, untill I can run it again for a few weeks.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

thats cool. Whats your job? I have been the gear dealer for a while so I get to run almost everything that I want! lol. I am running the highest dose of both high androgenic and low androgenic anabolics, I am running the growth and insulin, I have been running the T3 for a few weeks now also. For the supps I am running the whey and weight gainer and sometimes I am running teh creatine but not too concerned with that. Thats about it at the moment. ha ha


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

Yea, I am self employed.  Didnt want to risk getting busted lol.  Im glad this is virtual, because I have been running since the game started. haha


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

ha. I am a gambling man myself and I want to see gains dammit so I said fuck it! oh well, we bout to tear it up though. just give it time. lol. You shoudl start running the GH too, or at least teh slin with the gear. In real life at least this combo is extremely synergistic. It makes me wonder how true to life the results from each thing is? I wonder


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Im second on IM now.. Or the gear?




Not for Long


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

We'll see... I am injured now, so that sets me up big time.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

gr81-- Ok, I will mix up the gear tomorrow.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 11, 2004)

i've been mixing gh and low/med andros and i'm still not getting much bigger....AND i rest plenty and my injury risk is too damn high and still going higher even after resting everything.  

could be time to start selling gear.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Take the Glucosamin/ Glutamine/ and get a great Physio guy, helped lower my injury rating.

That is good Prem, you just keep getting injuried. 

I keep injuring my Delts and Chest, just came off my third chest injury before this physio thing got introduced, now I am set.

Once I got you Prem, I am coming after Islander boy.

I will rule the VBB world, mark my word


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

See NG, thats why I think that its unrealistic. They have it set so the more gear you run, the higher the risk of injury is, which is not true at all. Plus if you are runnig the GH,  your recovery rate is through the roof, you ain' t gonna get injured while running the growth in reality. It doesn't make sense to me?!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2004)

IAD--Well, this is my first injury, and it is only for today


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 11, 2004)

yep - not so real but fun.  gh will increase my injury risk and glucosomine will fix me up.  

but i still like playing.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah its good times non the less. They should have an option to be a female competitor, don't ya think? Maybe you girls like competing with the men thou


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 12, 2004)

Name: Hung WaiLo 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 10%  
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Average (45-50%)  
Balance: You have average proportions, balance and symmetry (40-45%)  
Arms: Very big (65-70%)  
Legs: Big (60-65%)  
Chest: Very big (65-70%)  
Delts: Withered (15-20%)  
Back: Withered (10-15%)  
Cuts: Full House (30-35%)  
Injury Risk: Some risk (45-50%)  
Posing Ability: You've decided that posing like a girl is in (40-45%)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

As long as I make the gains like a man I don't mind.

Although having the option to choose gender would be nice, I suspect it would be a lot more work for Daz.


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 12, 2004)

i feel better stuffing my male virtual bodybuilder w/gear than i would if he were a she.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 12, 2004)

Its because us men, are more resiliant!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

"Dude, you've let your form slip and your injury risk has increased - watch that form in the future.. +3 injury"

Anyone know what the +3 means???


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 15, 2004)

the injury thing is really frustrating me now.....my injury risk has been high for a full week (a "real" week)

i've hired a physical therapist, take joint supplements and glutamine and have trained "light" until this weekend where i rested everything saturday and sunday.  

2 full virtual weeks entirely off training.  5 weeks light before that.  been using the physical therapist and taking glutamine and glucosamine/chondrotin (sp?) and my injury risk is still high, hasn't budged.  

butterfly - just a guess but it probably mean your injury risk has increased by 3 levels?


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 15, 2004)

nikegurl. . . .pm daz or dogmachine, they're really cool.  Whenever I hire a pt my injury rating goes down quite a bit.  There might be a bug in your account.  But ya, those guys are really cool.  Hope that helps you out and good luck.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm having a problem with my injury rate, too.  AND I too have hired  the Excellent PT twice now and the injury got worse


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 15, 2004)

really butterfly?  Have you tried resting completely?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

I usually take Sat & Sun off so that's two weeks rest for every five weeks I workout.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2004)

r u guys taking Juice.

Juice maybe the problem especially joints.

Just a thought


----------



## butterfly (Mar 15, 2004)

No juice for me.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 15, 2004)

No juice for me either.  I'm so ignorant when it comes to steroids.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 15, 2004)

Name: Hung WaiLo 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%!  
Available Virtual Points: 13 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Average (45-50%)  
Balance: You have average proportions, balance and symmetry (40-45%)  
Arms: Very big (65-70%)  
Legs: Very big (65-70%)  
Chest: Very big (65-70%)  
Delts: Withered (15-20%)  
Back: Withered (15-20%)  
Cuts: Full House (35-40%)  
Injury Risk: EXTREME RISK - don't like your tendons?! (95-100%)  
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (55-60%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 15, 2004)

wtf
how can you have extreme rating and no injuries???


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Fuck preparing for a show sucks, my injury rating just keeps rising, I think I am getting to cut to quickly


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

when i did a contest combined with normal training and on a dieting mod., cardio was 20 mins

my rate went up by 15 so...watch out


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2004)

i didn't train at all saturday or sunday.  monday and tuesday i did light training and no cardio.  i hired the top physical therapist, took glutamine, chondrotin (sp) and selected quality diet each day.  then i rested AGAIN wednesday.  (so i trained lightly 2 out of the last 5 virtual weeks and no training the other 3 days)

guess what - my injury level is even HIGHER.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

Do you have any contests coming up???


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2004)

in 8 virtual weeks...but i may bail if the injury rating doesn't start coming down.  

resting and the physical therapist don't seem to be helping.  it keeps going higher!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm thinking that upcoming contests is the trigger for higher injury risks.  

I had an awesome injury rate until I signed up for some contests.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

Being too cut can have an impact on injury rating as well


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm thinking that upcoming contests is the trigger for higher injury risks.
> 
> I had an awesome injury rate until I signed up for some contests.



i bet you're right!  i'll back out now and then if it comes down i'll enter much closer to the actual day.

thanks butterfly!  (by the way - how are you and baby to be feeling?)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i bet you're right!  i'll back out now and then if it comes down i'll enter much closer to the actual day.
> 
> thanks butterfly!  (by the way - how are you and baby to be feeling?)


I'm thinking I'll do the same.

Baby is doing great so far!!!  We have an ultrasound scheduled for the 29th ans hopefully we'll find out the sex


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

BTW, I've got all my 50 max referral points.  I have my link on a few sites, so let me know if anyone wants me to post their link.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> BTW, I've got all my 50 max referral points.  I have my link on a few sites, so let me know if anyone wants me to post their link.


I got a taker


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

wait so that means itll give us the points right?

Sign me up if thats the case

Sazar needs all 50


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

It'll give whoever's ID# I point at the points.  I've got my pt max and when this new person get's theirs then I'll put your # in, k?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

THANKS A LOT  

cuz i need it

your a real pal bfly lol


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm thinking that upcoming contests is the trigger for higher injury risks.
> 
> I had an awesome injury rate until I signed up for some contests.




Is this true?  I entered all the local contest i could.  The only reason my rate is up so high right now is because i went balls out the past two days.  But I never noticed the contest affecting my injury rate.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Being ripped also causes more injury.  NOT contests you enter.  Not to mention using gear fuks you up...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

hey ur right!

i was fat and had like low injury rate for long long time
then when i started to cut (im avg now)
my rating high a lot...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Im ranked 97th in the WORLD...


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 18, 2004)

Im ranked 11th in the world


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

No one cares about you!


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 18, 2004)

DONT HATE! HAHAHA


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

Where does it tell you your overall rating???


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

On your profile.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
*Current Ranking Worldwide: 79th* 
Available Virtual Points: 33 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Beefcake (55-60%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Small (20-25%)  
Legs: Small (25-30%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Small (25-30%)  
Cuts: Sliced (85-90%)  
Injury Risk: Be careful, injury risk is high! (75-80%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Im better ranked than I thought


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

2008... gay gay gay


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

man, I am droppin fast!? somehow my back and arms were injured and I haven't really been able to train anything hard in like 5 days. I should be invincable to injury right now seeing as how I have been running GH since the beginning? It doesn't make sense


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2004)

77th


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> man, I am droppin fast!? somehow my back and arms were injured and I haven't really been able to train anything hard in like 5 days. I should be invincable to injury right now seeing as how I have been running GH since the beginning? It doesn't make sense



Its because there are NO sides to running gear... just higher injury rating.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

thats no good


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Yea.. I bitched about it on the forum over there.  But they kept arguing that gear was bad lol


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

it just makes me mad, b/c I should eb blowing up like crazy with the amount of shit I am running?!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Yea... The game is still in Beta.  They need to work on it a bit more.  My size increased, but my body parts arent growing one damn bit.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

yeah me too. how is that possible?  go figure


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> On your profile.


Oh... 1052nd


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

hey P, is that M. Bison in your AVI? if so thats awesome bro. lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Yup.  M. Byson is the baddest!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

hell ya man, I used to be so damm good at street fighter 2. what a great game. I was always the best with Ryu and Guile personally. ha ha Bison is tight thou


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2004)

Yea, Ryu was the easiest to control, and pretty much the strongest.  The new games like capcom vs street fighter are pretty cool.

Shit is the bomb playin stoney!  [img2]http://explorerforum.com/forums/images/smilies/smoking.gif[/img2]


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

i liked byson
b/c of that cool spining thing he did!

you know you hold the back button for 2 seconds then you press forward and attack?


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 19, 2004)

...i didn't train AGAIN yesterday.  i stuck with quality diet, hired the top physical therapist (AGAIN), no gear, kept up the glutamine, no shows...and guess what?

my injury risk went up HIGHER.  it's now 95% and says if i don't rest right now i'll do serious damage.  i've rested everything for 5 out of the last 7 real days (virtual weeks)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

well theres obviously a glitch with yers 
so did you talk to daz yet?


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Mar 19, 2004)

DAMN. . . .I injured my chest and I can't train it for three days!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Mine says the same thing NG... wonder if it's some random thing that the program choses peep randomly for stuff   Otherwise it just doesn't make sense


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2004)

Mine went WAY up too...  Im at 95-100% lol  But I just did a competition, and got second place.  
Maybe switch to a junk bulk, and ad some bf%


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Name: PreMier
> Age: 16
> Status: Amateur
> ...




Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
*Current Ranking Worldwide: 298th * 
Available Virtual Points: 3 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA  
Size: Beefcake (55-60%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Small (20-25%)  
Legs: Small (25-30%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Small (25-30%)  
Cuts: Sliced (85-90%)  
Injury Risk: You are feeling creaky, consider easing up (60-65%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)  


How in the hell does this bullshit happen?!?!  79th to 298th and in only 4 days?  Fuck that!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 22, 2004)

I know its BS huh! I am doing everything I can to lower my injury risk, but everytime I train something harder than light i am in danger of breaking it off apparently?! they need to fix that shit. I seem to be plateauing at where I am at thou. whats up wit that. We need to make some changes there training partner!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Whats the plan man?  Your ranked much higher than my ass now!  Fuking game..


----------



## gr81 (Mar 22, 2004)

yeah but I should be!


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 23, 2004)

i've joined the challenge, looks like fun.
will let you know how "butcher" does.


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 23, 2004)

Name: butcher 
Age: 19 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 0  
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: Australia  
Size: Weedy (25-30%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Small (25-30%)  
Legs: Small (25-30%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Small (25-30%)  
Back: Small (25-30%)  
Cuts: Fat (25-30%)  
Injury Risk: Some risk (40-45%)  
Posing Ability: You are a terrible poser (25-30%) 

long way to go.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 23, 2004)

Theres too much focus on symmetry in the game... and the injury system is screwed.  I've been trying get my injuries fixed for weeks now and I've been using a physical therapist and working out light or resting and its still a pain in the butt to fix it.  It didnt even do anything most of the time, then one day it dropped like 30%.  Whacky.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah, my problem comes with the injury problems. But I think that has something to do with using gear.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah the rating system got changed.  How you placed in your Comps now has an effect on your ratings.  Since I haven't competed yet, I dropped from 77th to 249th.  Sucks but I agree with it.

Injuries blow too, they are impacted by competing too much, very low BF, gear.  Right now I getting ready to kick ass in a competition, and my injury rating has gone through the roof.  Oh well part of this game is figuring things out.  Still a blast to play.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

I must be really HOT!!!  

Your Week:   
You got some new gym clothes this week - you got some action from the fitness chicks at the gym too! A good week bro.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I got my first Comp tomorrow!!!

Mr.Toronto Novice division!

Wish me luck.  I think I am coming pretty good 

Hopefully will get an invite to nationals


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2004)

i haven't trained anything at all in 4 straight days.
no gear.
using supplements.
eating quality diet.
no contests coming up.

and my injury risk is still at 95%.  i have no clue what else i can do to lower it 'cept wait.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

NG - Have you contacted Daz about it???


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 23, 2004)

i haven't....but i saw a post he made on the game's forums where he commented on injury ratings (a lot of people are complaining) and he pretty much said he's done with the injury related complaints.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Sheesh... he could at least give us a clue as to how to lower it


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2004)

Fuck this game 

Your Week:   
Ouch! You crashed your car this week dude, but it wasn't your fault. You'll be off training for a few weeks from severe whiplash.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

> fuck this game


PAAAAHAHAHAHAH
SORRY DUDE


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

but that sounded so funny


----------



## dazzla (Mar 24, 2004)

*hi all*

Hi Guys - just wanted to write and appologise for all the injury problems lately. 

I finally found the bug that caused it all and fingers crossed you'll find your injury ratings react normally now.

Premier - hope you start enjoying the game more as I valued your comments over on the board.

Daz

PS You won't rest on days you don't log in - sorry.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Daz! What's up M8? Thanks for fixing that, we still love playing that game!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: hi all*



> _*Originally posted by dazzla *_
> PS You won't rest on days you don't log in - sorry.



Thanks Daz!  But ummm....what will happen on days you don't log in?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: hi all*



> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> Thanks Daz!  But ummm....what will happen on days you don't log in?



You stay the same.  Without submitting anything, nothing should change.

Daz--  I drop by every now an again   I still like the game, im just upset im not in the top 100 anymore lol


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: hi all*



> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> You stay the same.  Without submitting anything, nothing should change.
> 
> Daz--  I drop by every now an again   I still like the game, im just upset im not in the top 100 anymore lol


Your just upset because I'm beating you now!! C'mon man, make me work for it!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

Yea, thats part of it too... 

Arent you supposed to be posing or something [img2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=592886[/img2]


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

Haha, its all good... my character dropped from the top 5% to like 40-60% or something.  I just couldnt beat those injury bugs 

Ah well, I'm glad to hear that everything is working now... and I see it is too by my injury rating now


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2004)

You dropped so low, because you were slacking in Sweden.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

"Injury Risk: You are feeling creaky, consider a zimmer frame... (65-70%)"

What's a zimmer frame


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wrestlos *_
> i've joined the challenge, looks like fun.
> will let you know how "butcher" does.


Cool!

Go here and REPRESENT


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

Actually, when I went away to Sweden and wasnt participating my injuries went from like 55% to 95% or so... it was crazy.


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Butterfly, i did.  
It looks like we are all Amateur..


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

I got my national invite


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> I got my national invite


STFU


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

I haven't gotten one and I've come in 1st twice, 2nd like 4 times!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

What's your screen name on VBB, Rock???


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)




----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What's your screen name on VBB, Rock???


I'm Rocky on the East Coast. The one that's 22 years old. If you go to the League list I'm 3rd on it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I'm Rocky on the East Coast. The one that's 22 years old. If you go to the League list I'm 3rd on it




That is only cause I have dieted down 

Once nationals are over I will be climbing back up


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> That is only cause I have dieted down
> 
> Once nationals are over I will be climbing back up


Good luck passing me!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good luck passing me!!




I got Mad Skillz!  you'll be eating my dust in no time


----------



## Eggs (Mar 25, 2004)

Oooh, looks like Daz is selling VBB... cant blame him, its a good chance to make some cash.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey butterfly

when can you do that thing for me?
where people will give me vps?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Oooh, looks like Daz is selling VBB... cant blame him, its a good chance to make some cash.




How do you know???  I havent been able to log on to the fuqqing site all day!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 25, 2004)

hey premier, I was having the same problem. click on the link in butterfly's sig and see if that works. It got me to the site, go figure?!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Here si a pic of me in contest shape according to the site! this is pretty cool. anyone else have pics of themselves?*


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks bro   They have pics of our guys in contest condition now too!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Weak ass! haha


----------



## gr81 (Mar 25, 2004)

I wonder if they all just look the same, b/c our two guys look pretty similar?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2004)

Probably...  your guy should be a lard ass haha


----------



## gr81 (Mar 25, 2004)

lard ass or not, I am number 44 baby!!!! in the world I might add .ha ha ha. read it and weap boi. lol


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey that's a pic of me!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> "Injury Risk: You are feeling creaky, consider a zimmer frame... (65-70%)"
> 
> What's a zimmer frame


I'll ask again...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Hey butterfly
> 
> when can you do that thing for me?
> where people will give me vps?


When Rock gets his 50pts, then you're next!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

I just got my invite to nationals


----------



## PreMier (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry BF, I dont know what a Zimmer frame is.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 29, 2004)

OMG this is the biggest bunch of BS fellas. I come into my vbb today and see this message!

Your Week:   
Ouch! You crashed your car this week dude, but it wasn't your fault. You'll be off training for a few weeks from severe whiplash.  


I am completely in jured for days now! WTF. has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2004)

Yup happened to me before too.  Hella gay.  

Are you going to nationals?


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 30, 2004)

Name: butcher 
Age: 19 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 10%   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 1044th  
Available Virtual Points: 5 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: Australia  
Size: Weedy (25-30%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Not great (30-35%)  
Legs: Not great (30-35%)  
Chest: Not great (30-35%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Not great (30-35%)  
Cuts: Lean (50-55%)  
Injury Risk: Be careful, injury risk is high! (75-80%)  
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (50-55%)  

when do you have to ease up on the training & gear to avoid injury..??  i don't have to worry yet do i..??


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 30, 2004)

Name: Hung WaiLo 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 617th  
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Average (40-45%)  
Balance: You have average proportions, balance and symmetry (40-45%)  
Arms: Very big (65-70%)  
Legs: Big (60-65%)  
Chest: Very big (65-70%)  
Delts: Withered (15-20%)  
Back: Withered (10-15%)  
Cuts: Lean (50-55%)  
Injury Risk: EXTREME RISK - don't like your tendons?! (95-100%)  
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (50-55%)  


i cant get the fucking injury risk down !!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 30, 2004)

is the game about to end?  last contest i see listed is in week 50 and that's close...


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 30, 2004)

No I don't think so, it is just the end of the Year, Once that is complete a new year will be listed.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2004)

Yup, that last contest is nationals.  I am hoping that I will atleast place second.  I know that I will be in top 5 though


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Name: Hung WaiLo
> Age: 20
> Status: Amateur
> ...



why did you let your delts and back get so sucky


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 30, 2004)

because BOTH were injured dude, its unbelievable, i took like 3 weeks off and still same shit !!!

this program has a lot of flaws...


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, just remember it's also free!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 30, 2004)

You have to pay a physical therapist and then ease off the lifting... and eat healthy (non diet)... cut cardio out, and use mild roids seems to work wonders for me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

yea my risk is like 15-20 even though i train 1-2 bodyparts hard each week and go normal other body parts


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Good luck passing me!!




Take a look!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

IAD, are you going to nationals?


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 31, 2004)

Name: Titans1854 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: 40 - 50%   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 7568th  
Available Virtual Points: 38 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Small (30-35%)  
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%)  
Arms: Small (20-25%)  
Legs: Withered (10-15%)  
Chest: Withered (15-20%)  
Delts: Withered (10-15%)  
Back: Withered (10-15%)  
Cuts: Full House (35-40%)  
Injury Risk: Very low risk (15-20%)  
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (50-55%)  

How are you guys so big? I only started a few weeks ago though.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur - Mr Nevada 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 286th  
Available Virtual Points: 8 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Small (20-25%)  
Legs: Small (25-30%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Small (25-30%)  
Cuts: Ripped (80-85%)  
Injury Risk: Moderate risk (55-60%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Use the magical juice to grow


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Use the magical juice to grow



i must of missed that one in the gear section.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Just use gear... What does your cycle look like?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Take a look!


yeah i saw


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> IAD, are you going to nationals?




Yeah I am going to nationals,  I only entered one competition, in the novice division.  I am now Mr. Toronto. 

Name: Kick ass 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur - Mr Toronto 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 239th  
Region: Canada ( Change Region )  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: Perfect (95-100%)  
Arms: Got some size (40-45%)  
Legs: Got some size (40-45%)  
Chest: Not great (30-35%)  
Delts: Small (25-30%)  
Back: Got some size (40-45%)  
Cuts: Deep cuts (70-75%)  
Injury Risk: Some risk (45-50%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)  


I keep getting shoulder and Chest injuries argggghh!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

Your Week:   
Ouch! You crashed your car this week dude, but it wasn't your fault. You'll be off training for a few weeks from severe whiplash.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

LOL!  After that happened to me, I take the bus now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Name: PreMier
> Age: 16
> Status: Amateur - Mr Nevada
> ...



im exactly the same as you except my cuts are 45-50%
and my delts are 25-30%
oh and my balanceis 90-95
yet im only in the top 20%


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Have you competed?  If so, post results.

Plus there are thousands playing.  Even being off a few % will drop you waaay down.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

lol i competed a ton just for fun....(poet and didnt know it  )


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Thats why... Your competitions hurt ranking.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

really??????


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes.  If you placed badly in contersts, then your ranking will be hurt.  Here are my results:

*Name of Contest Type of Contest Week Year Best Result 
Mr Salt Lake City Local Contest            7         1        16th 
Mr Wyoming Area Championships       20        1         11th 
Mr Reno Local Contest                        21        1         4th 
Mr El Paso Local Contest                     33        1         2nd! 
Mr Santa Fe Local Contest                  37         1          2nd! 
Mr Nevada Area Championships          40         1        1st!!*


----------



## dazzla (Apr 1, 2004)

Listen to PreMier, he knows what he's talking about! *kudos!* lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

DAZ!!!  How you doing man?  Did you get rid of VBB?  I hope you are still playing...


----------



## dazzla (Apr 1, 2004)

Yo!

No, there's something in the offing though that is very exciting! Hopefully I'll be able to tell you about it soon... fingers crossed! And I'll get to stay onboard too!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Thats great to hear man!  I hope that all goes as planned.  You deserve it for such an awesome breakthrough in online games


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 3, 2004)

Nationals are tomorrow!!!who's in and how do you feel about your chnces.  

I am entered in the novice division.  Looking pretty good.  Trying for the crown, at least top 3, no prob


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

I've done great in past comps and I wasn't even invited!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

my best comp was 29th


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

I got like 3 1sts and 1 2nd


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 3, 2004)

Your Week:   
You got some mofo thrown out the gym this week after he hit on you in the showers. Unless he wasn't lying when he said he couldn't pick his soap up because of a lower back injury??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 3, 2004)

i get that all the time


----------



## gr81 (Apr 4, 2004)

Disaster!! 

Your Virtual Bodybuilder has died! 

He got into some nasty dealer related incidents that ended in a rather gruesome end... 

Click here to re-start the game  





Look at this!!! man, whart are the chances of this for gods sake! God dammit. I was getting to be so highly ranked too man, I was 33rd in the WORLD and I die. man that sucks


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2004)

thats why i play; it safe


----------



## titans1854 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> thats why i play; it safe



you can't be 33rd in the world "playing it safe." that sux gr81.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey, that's part of the price of being a gear dealer! You knew that going in, now I'm just waiting for it to happen to me too!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, I know, I just didn't think ti could happen to me! lol


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Thats half the rush for me!  When it going to be...


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2004)

4th Place 

I would have liked better, but that is what I expected


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2004)

No drug dealing for me


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

I got 4th too


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Disaster!!
> 
> Your Virtual Bodybuilder has died!
> ...



I was wondering WTF... I looked at my training partner, and I thought there was a glitch lol


----------



## gr81 (Apr 5, 2004)

my new name is Xcaliber by the way. and X is comin for ya! haha


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

What's up???  Is it down today???


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 6, 2004)

Not that I know of, I was on there earlier to update.  He may be updating to prepare for the new year tomorrow.  Keep trying.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 6, 2004)

Name: Hung WaiLo 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 540th  
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Average (40-45%)  
Balance: You have average proportions, balance and symmetry (45-50%)  
Arms: Big (60-65%)  
Legs: Big (60-65%)  
Chest: Big (60-65%)  
Delts: Withered (15-20%)  
Back: Withered (15-20%)  
Cuts: Cut (60-65%)  
Injury Risk: Moderate risk (55-60%)  
Posing Ability: You are an average poser (50-55%)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Lately, for some reason my guy has gone down the shitter.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Lately, for some reason my guy has gone down the shitter.




run the juice, accumulate a bunch of points for a few days and run the designer cocktail !!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

I have been running mad gear.  My guy has been dropping in rank though...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 6, 2004)

Name: PreMier 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur - Mr Nevada 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 482nd  
Available Virtual Points: 44 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Average (45-50%)  
Balance: You could have been carved out of stone! (85-90%)  
Arms: Withered (15-20%)  
Legs: Small (25-30%)  
Chest: Small (20-25%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Small (25-30%)  
Cuts: Ripped (80-85%)  
Injury Risk: Low risk (20-25%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2004)

if you get that down site

just go to virtualbodybuilder.com/training.asp


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2004)

Name: Sazar 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 10%   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 949th  
Available Virtual Points: 21 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%)  
Arms: Not great (30-35%)  
Legs: Small (25-30%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Not great (30-35%)  
Cuts: Lean (50-55%)  
Injury Risk: Low risk (20-25%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2004)

he's really worked out some flaws in this game...i like it more now then ever b4


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2004)

i'm not doing great...but i am ranked above PreMier which was my goal at the beginning for some strange reason.  

Name: nikegurl 
Age: 20 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 209th  
Available Virtual Points: 1 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (82VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: You could have been carved out of stone! (85-90%)  
Arms: Not great (30-35%)  
Legs: Got some size (40-45%)  
Chest: Average (35-40%)  
Delts: Average (35-40%)  
Back: Average (35-40%)  
Cuts: Cut (60-65%)  
Injury Risk: Slight risk (35-40%)  
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (60-65%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2004)

hey rock and bfly
how much longer till ur vps are maxed 

dang i need extra vps at this point in the game
not to bug you or anything just asking how much longa foo


----------



## butterfly (Apr 7, 2004)

Post your referral link again.  Rock said he's got 30 so far and wouldn't mind letting someone else benefit.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> if you get that down site
> 
> just go to virtualbodybuilder.com/training.asp


Thanks!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Thanks!



did it work for you?

if you dont have the cookies for it then it may not work
and my referal link?
lemme see


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=5709


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

thats the URL
right above the red box on the refer a friend page

i didnt actually type in a friends email or anything so
if im supposed to go to a new page i didnt


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2004)

MyCAT put a link in your sig will be seen a lot more


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

was gonna do that
in fact why doesnt everyone put my link in there sig??


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone know what a zimmer frame is???


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 8, 2004)

Definition:   [n]  a light framework (trade name Zimmer) with four rubber feet and handles; helps cripples to walk


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks Iain!!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm not doing great...but i am ranked above PreMier which was my goal at the beginning for some strange reason.
> 
> Name: nikegurl
> ...



You're 20 and he's 16 though... I'd say it's definitely a gray area to consider yourself beating him


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> You're 20 and he's 16 though... I'd say it's definitely a gray area to consider yourself beating him



i like gray areas.   (and Premier too for that matter)

play along wouldja?  i'm beating him.  really i am.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Ugh... My new training partner is dragging me down I think   I hope I will make nationals again.

Nice sig NG


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nice sig NG



Yours too.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

I was expecting an apology, but never saw one...(I mean to you.)


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

well...you definitely won't find one in her journal - that's for sure.


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh man!!!  I missed drama in her journal???  Gotta go catch up.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

I gotta say....that was VASTLY more interesting than the Supplement thread.  Very interesting read.  Ok...I'll stop gossiping now.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Haha!  We already know your an angel


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Var on the other hand...


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah...I admit it...I'm trouble.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey MyCAT... I updating all my referral links with your #


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm not doing great...but i am ranked above PreMier which was my goal at the beginning for some strange reason.




Name Age Status Rating Region 
Island Warrior  22 Amateur Top 5%! West USA 
Rocky  22 Amateur Top 5%! East USA 
PreMier  16 Amateur Top 5%! West USA 
Kick ass  21 Amateur Top 5%! Canada 
nikegurl  20 Amateur Top 10% East USA


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 9, 2004)

how the hell did i fall from the low 200s in ranking into the 800s in 24 hours?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Hey MyCAT... I updating all my referral links with your #



tanks sweetie


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> how the hell did i fall from the low 200s in ranking into the 800s in 24 hours?



Dunno... Your still #1 in my book


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Dunno... Your still #1 in my book



That was smoooooth


----------



## gr81 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Name Age Status Rating Region
> Island Warrior  22 Amateur Top 5%! West USA
> Rocky  22 Amateur Top 5%! East USA
> ...



Man this is BS, I was beating ALL you fools,  I was 33rd in the WORLD dammit, now look at me! lol  




> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> That was smoooooth



ha ha, look at my training partner trying to spit some game boi. lol.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> ha ha, look at my training partner trying to spit some game boi. lol.




Haha, dont hate.. [img2]http://img4.photobucket.com/albums/v29/Crookedi2003/new1.gif[/img2]


----------



## gr81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I ain't gonna hate, Imma congratulate!! you know me baby. its all good like that


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

That new Thug Lordz disc is bad!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Name Age Status Rating Region
> Island Warrior  22 Amateur Top 5%! West USA
> Rocky  22 Amateur Top 5%! East USA
> ...


Uh, do you see where I am on that list!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Uh, do you see where I am on that list!



Yea, but your 22.  My VBB is only 16  

I will pass you soon enough haha.  Perpetual BULK!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

dang
since i started my VBBer a week later at school

sometimes when im at home it wont let me do stuff
says i must log in again

and i forgot how to clear my cookies....lol

so i keep missing days to train and shiat
so Im only in the top 10% right now...
but ill be top 5 in a week prolly


----------



## gr81 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> That new Thug Lordz disc is bad!




elaborate please..?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 9, 2004)

"For All you Real HIP HOP Fans, Peep this new Thug Lordz album!! Courtesy of your boy. Shit is Banging: Go to this link and at the top click on latest audio with the CD logo. check it out."

Listened to it.  I like them.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 9, 2004)

ah ok, thats what I thought you meant, but I had to check. I will admit that C-bo is somewhat past his prime, after all he has like 17 albums and has been in the game since forever, but he still brings it on alot of the tracks. As for Yukmouth, he came hard as fucc I thought on this album which is what all his fans have been waiting for, and the beats on this cd are just so gangsta. you gotta love em. Glad you peeped em and dug it thou P


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

hey PM your guy sux compared to mine
yet im in top10
and your in top 5
what gives foo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 10, 2004)

hey PM
is your guy in west usa??
if so you should join that contest at week5
for under 18's with me

I wanna see how we fair against each other


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> hey PM
> is your guy in west usa??
> if so you should join that contest at week5
> ...



Yup, in West.  Not competing though.  I am bulking.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I'm waiting till like week 19 to compete this time. Really bulk and cut down on injury


----------



## benfica (Apr 12, 2004)

Whats virtual body builder?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by benfica *_
> Whats virtual body builder?


http://www.virtualbodybuilder.com/default.asp?ref=1279


----------



## BigKev75 (Apr 14, 2004)

You have earned an invite to the Nationals


----------



## PreMier (Apr 14, 2004)

Haha!  My trining partner's cuts=Eric Cartman style


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

WhooHoo!!!  

I got 9th place out of 51 entrants in the Mr. Orlando contest!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Rock, what is your ranking?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> WhooHoo!!!
> 
> I got 9th place out of 51 entrants in the Mr. Orlando contest!!!



Congrats   Is that your first time?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks!

Nope, just the first one I placed decently.

Mr Texas Area Championships 34th 
Mr Key West Local Contest 19th 
Mr New Orleans Local Contest 18th 
Mr Houston Local Contest 32th 
Mr Orlando Local Contest 9th


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Good job.  Did you bribe the judges?  I think its a given that everyone does...  Kinda lame.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

Worldwide I'm ranked 121


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

DIE!

New mission: Destroy Rock! 

Im 305th btw..


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

No, I've never bribed a judge or juiced.

Just plain ole hard work


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats good!  I am on juice, and bribe the judges 

You will be able to compete in the natural comps, when they set them up.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

I hope they set them up soon.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 15, 2004)

i never bribe, i think its a big waste of time in most cases


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 15, 2004)

I did better on comps when I didn't bribe than when I did!

Come and bring it Premi. I'll let you be my oil bitch! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll get you soon enough!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 15, 2004)

its weird some days
Ill train hard, psycho and normal for diff bodyparts for one day
use quality diet
roids
all that good stuff

and ill look the next day
and nothing has improved
and 3 things got worse

then the next day ill do the exact same thing
and 5 things will improve
and only 2 things will get worse (cuts, injury risk)

whats the dealio


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2004)

What the hell   yesterday I had 70pts now today I have 3!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh, I'm rated 117 now


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What the hell   yesterday I had 70pts now today I have 3!!!




Me too, also notice that it jumped a week skipped week 10.

I think everyone was affected by it


----------



## PreMier (Apr 16, 2004)

Yea.  There is a thread in the help forum about it.  I am still waiting though...

Damn rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 18, 2004)

Name: Rocky 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur - Mr New Orleans 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 87th  
Available Virtual Points: 6 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (30VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA  
Size: Beefcake (55-60%)  
Balance: You have excellent balance (75-80%)  
Arms: Average (35-40%)  
Legs: Pretty big (50-55%)  
Chest: Got some size (45-50%)  
Delts: Got some size (40-45%)  
Back: Pretty big (55-60%)  
Cuts: Lean (55-60%)  
Injury Risk: Moderate risk (50-55%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%)


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 18, 2004)

Good job Rock,  I swear my guy has stopped growing it is pissing me off,  I just am finishing up a 10 week cycle of test and designer stach with slin, and GH, fucking nothing. 

The only thing I noticed is I could work physco more and my injury rating would stay pretty low


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 18, 2004)

Name: biglat jonny 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: 70-80%   
Current Ranking Worldwide: 3878th  
Available Virtual Points: 101 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: United Kingdom ( Change Region )  
Size: Small (35-40%)  
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%)  
Arms: Small (25-30%)  
Legs: Not great (30-35%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Average (35-40%)  
Back: Got some size (40-45%)  
Cuts: Lean (50-55%)  
Injury Risk: Risk Free - You are made of steel! (0-5%)  
Posing Ability: You've decided that posing like a girl is in (45-50%)  

my rating has gone from 20% to 70/80%


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> its weird some days
> Ill train hard, psycho and normal for diff bodyparts for one day
> use quality diet
> ...



Damn
this happens to me every time i log on
one day great work
next day
nothing....


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2004)

My guy sucks 

At the beginning of the year I figured I would see what the designer cocktail was all about, so on week 2 I began the venture

Weekly Regime

Whey (1 VP)
Weight Gainer (1 VP)
Chondroitin & Glucosamine (1 VP)
High Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (medium dosage 4 VP)
Growth Hormone (low dosage 3 VP)
Insulin (low dosage 1 VP)
Designer Cocktail (10 VP)
Quality (1 VP)
Personal Trainer - Average (3 VP)
Excellent gym (Cost: 3VP)

Generally I would work bodyparts hard, sometimes pshyco and sometimes normal


Week 2

Name: Kick ass
Age: 21
Status: Amateur - Mr Toronto
Current Rating:Top 5%!  
Size: Average (45-50%) 
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%) 
Arms: Got some size (40-45%) 
Legs: Got some size (40-45%) 
Chest: Not great (30-35%) 
Delts: Small (25-30%) 
Back: Got some size (45-50%) 
Cuts: Deep cuts (70-75%) 
Injury Risk: Risk Free - You are made of steel! (5-10%) 
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)


Week 14

Name: Kick ass
Age: 21
Status: Amateur - Mr Toronto
Current Rating: Top 5%!  
Region: Canada 
Size: Looking big (50-55%) 
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%) 
Arms: Got some size (40-45%) 
Legs: Got some size (40-45%) 
Chest: Not great (30-35%) 
Delts: Small (25-30%) 
Back: Got some size (45-50%) 
Cuts: Cut (60-65%) 
Injury Risk: You are feeling creaky, consider a zimmer frame... (60-65%) 
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (65-70%)



Nothing really changed overall, a little disappointing considering the vps spent.  I realize my overall size went up but I was just below that level, from dieting down for nationals.  What am I forgeting to consider?

Also my guys shoulders and Chest haven't grown since god I don't know when.

Any comments welcome



Iain


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

The little green arrows you get, you need to get 3 in a row to move up to the next bracket.  You just need to train untill you figure what works best for your VBB.  My guy just recently started growing again.

I am now a gear dealer too.  So maybe that has something to do with it?

BTW, My training partner dropped me!  gr81 whats up man?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> BTW, My training partner dropped me!  gr81 whats up man?




Cause your a 16 year old Punk 

BTW my guy is shit and is pissing me off


----------



## seth042280 (Apr 21, 2004)

has anyone saved a pic of there bbuilder in contest form yet ?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

I posted one a few pages back.

Ian- Im 17 now   And you are ranked below me... so yes shit. haha


----------



## gr81 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> BTW, My training partner dropped me!  gr81 whats up man?




oh my bad dude, I have a bunch of crazy shit going on with my guy. will it let us join back up. I am still pissed about going from number 1 to a newbie again man?! I will get at you


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 21, 2004)

PM ill be ya pahtner


----------



## gr81 (Apr 21, 2004)

hey premier, my guys name is Do_Yo_Thugg_Thang. you should have an invite from him when you check it! lol


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

gr81- I checked, but I dont see the invite.  Maybe it has to wait untill tomorrow?  What happened to Xcalibur?

myCAT- Sorry bro, gr81 is my partner.  His guys just keep dying like flys.  Confuses me lol


----------



## BigKev75 (Apr 21, 2004)

myCAT- Sorry bro, gr81 is my partner.  His guys just keep dying like flys.  Confuses me lol [/QUOTE]


i lost mine a few times


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 21, 2004)

Any East costers want to be training partners, im ranked top5%  Only problem is I cant seem to grow anymore.  That and I cant figure out how im ranked so high with all my limbs as withered.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

Here I come ladies!!!

Size: Beefcake (55-60%)


----------



## BigKev75 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Here I come ladies!!!
> 
> Size: Beefcake (55-60%)




Congradulations.

Butterfly your VR BB is all natural correct?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

Yep!  No juice for me


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yep!  No juice for me



thank heavens - that couldn't possibly be good for the baby.  

how are you feeling by the way?


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 23, 2004)

Name: butcher 
Age: 19 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 10%   
Reputation: You have a good reputation  
Available Virtual Points: 0 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: Australia  
Size: Weedy (20-25%)  
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%)  
Arms: Not great (30-35%)  
Legs: Not great (30-35%)  
Chest: Not great (30-35%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Not great (30-35%)  
Cuts: Deep cuts (70-75%)  
Injury Risk: Moderate risk (55-60%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)  

they don't show my ranking anymore.
i  have a reputation instead.
what's the deal there..??  i want to know my ranking...

also, would there be any chance of this thread becoming a STICKY..??    don't know how that works. but it would be cool.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 24, 2004)

its under construction!
i wonder what will happen


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 24, 2004)

Its back up

Here is my guy
Name: Italian-Stallion 
Age: 16 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have a very good reputation  
Available Virtual Points: 179 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (10VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Beefcake (55-60%)  
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%)  
Arms: Withered (15-20%)  
Legs: Withered (15-20%)  
Chest: Small (20-25%)  
Delts: Small (20-25%)  
Back: Withered (15-20%)  
Cuts: Lean (50-55%)  
Injury Risk: Slight risk (35-40%)  
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (60-65%)  


Anyone want to be a training partner?


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 24, 2004)

i was wandering who Italian- Stallion was. my VB is "butcher"
i'll be your training partner, but i suppose you wouldn't want to change region.
You have a ship load of points. are you saving them up for something..???


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 24, 2004)

I really want to stay East, but thanks though, your BB looks good.  About the points, I went on spring break for a week and accumulated them while I didnt play.  It was a nice surprise when I got home though.

Anybody in East want to be training partners?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 25, 2004)

its down everytime i go there damnit


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

I think it has something to do with the ref id # being in the url.  Weird, I know considering the purpose of those links.  Try deleting "default.asp?ref=5709" and you should get there.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2004)

I have finally gone over to the "Dark Side" today,  I am no longer Self- employed, but have embarked on becoming a dominant Gear Dealer


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm actually making progress with my current training regime


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 26, 2004)

So... Ummm... what is your current training regime


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

I suppose I could share...

My goal is to gain muscle / size.

Sat & Sun - REST

Diet: Always Quality

Day 1, Training: Psycho / Personal Trainer
Day 2, Training: Normal / Posing Coach
Day 3, Training: Psycho / Personal Trainer
Day 4, Training: Hard / Physical Therapist
Day 5, Training: Normal / Posing Coach
Repeat

Suplements taken everyday
Whey (1 VP)
Weight Gainer (1 VP)
Creatine (1 VP)
Chondroitin & Glucosamine (1 VP)
Glutamine (1 VP)
Andros (1 VP)

CURRENT STATISTICS
Name: fitbutterfly 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 10%   
Reputation: You have a good reputation  
Available Virtual Points: 58 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Beefcake (55-60%)  recently improved
Balance: Art in human form! (90-95%)  
Arms: Average (35-40%)  
Legs: Average (35-40%)  
Chest: Not great (30-35%) went up
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  went up
Back: Not great (30-35%)  
Cuts: Lean (50-55%)  went down, but I am bulking
Injury Risk: You are feeling creaky, consider easing up (60-65%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 26, 2004)

i never put that default.asp?ref=5709
at the end
it was just weird for a couple days but now its good


BTW BF, what do you mean psycho?
you cant train everything psycho
so what do you mean


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

I train everything psycho..  I hurt my arm the other day FUCK!!!  My arms are weak, and NG has passed me again!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 26, 2004)

Haha... wimp!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Its ok Eggy, when I am soon to be dominating, you will be walking with a walker


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Dominating Premier?  Shoot... your kids sat back and munched the twinkies for the past few months


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea, I forgot to train last weekend... I have a comp coming up too   Im how do you say.. "Fuct"


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Ah well... you can pull it back together.  It screws your character hard core if you take even a day or two off... I hate that.  I think there should be some kind of thing where you can put your character in autopilot, just in case you have to go away a couple days.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Yea, it royally jacks you.. Its all good though, because I know a lot of other people miss to.  So it kinda evens out the field.  I just cant get my guys arms to grow damnit!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

Yeah, there has to be some trick to arm growth... I'm having the same problem.  I've tried psycho all out, low impact, and varied, and those bad boys just dont want to get big for daddy.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

Its all about dedication....lol....
When i started out with this guy...
My arms were bigger than everything else
and my smallest part was my delts...
Now my delts are larger than everything else....


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

You trying to school me myCats? 

Shoot, I'm getting ready to take #1 from Island


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

trying??
I think i just served you up man...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 27, 2004)

Cats- im in the mr.Nevada contest.  Join if ya dare! haha


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

i may...dude i keep getting gayed
Your week:
You let your form slip....
next week:
YOu didnt even workout or eat right
Next week:
...when was the last time you worked out? can you even remember?
injury risk +3 etc...
and i got a leg injury...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> trying??
> I think i just served you up man...



Oh, is that the case... we'd better just jump on the ol stats wagon to check that:

Island Warrior  	23  	Amateur  	Top 5%!  	West USA
SexyHex 	22 	Amateur 	Top 5%! 	East USA
nikegurl 	21 	Amateur 	Top 5%! 	East USA
Kick ass 	22 	Amateur 	Top 5%! 	Canada
Rocky 	23 	Amateur 	Top 5%! 	East USA
PreMier 	17 	Amateur 	Top 5%! 	West USA
rippedflex 	22 	Amateur 	Top 5%! 	West USA
Italian-Stallion 	16 	Amateur 	Top 5%! 	East USA
Sazar 	17 	Amateur 	Top 10% 	West USA

I'm SexyHex... so you got a little ways to go


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 27, 2004)

i started this guy a week later than yall...
i had no ref. vps
and a few other things that gives me a disadvantage

and yes they are excuses
but its the facts


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2004)

I started training for a comp and I go from 2nd to 5th! WTF?!?!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Who cares.. Win your comp, and you'll get back up there!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2004)

I got 8th!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

No wonder you dropped in rank... Did you bribe the judges?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 28, 2004)

yeah, everytime I do I place lower. If I don't bribe I do better.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

Odd...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Its cause you keep throwing 1s their way Rock... havent you ever noticed when you tip a waiter a big fat $1 they tend to be a bit pissed?   Uh huh, and thats why the judges hate you


----------



## gr81 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey P, no more partnering?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 28, 2004)

I hit the wrong button!   I will send a new invite tomorrow.  Sorry.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah, sure you did P 

Rock pulled the same thing on me a couple weeks ago when I was in the lows... so I had to pull it up like a champ and now whose on the top baby! 

Umm, yeah... thats Island.  But see that loser underneath him?  Thats me!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Whooooh!  Just pulled my first Area Championship and got my Nationals Invite


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Mine are coming up(Nevada)  I have to defend my current title


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

West Coast huh?  Maybe if I switched coasts I could come to that comp...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Its all good... your older so I wouldnt have the pleasure of beating you


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah... the only ones I can compete in now are the Under 80s   I have to watch my size because I'm getting close to growing over that...

must be all that damn GH


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

I just started GH.  I need a way to increase body part size though   I am hiring the BEST PT's and working out, but no go!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Just got to keep working at it I guess... its slow going for me too.  I tend to work my arms and delts harder as they didnt grow nearly as fast as my chest and back did.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 29, 2004)

Heh.. I train everything hard or psycho.  Maybe I need to vary it damn :mumble:


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 29, 2004)

lol, PM, yea i think you might wanna lighten up a bit


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Eggs, 

Take a look at who is number 1 for IronMagazine


----------



## Eggs (Apr 30, 2004)

Ahhh, hey bro!  thanks for pointing that out!  Must have been that national comp I won that put me up there or something, since yesterday it was Island.  He's quite bit bigger than I am still... guess not doing those lets you drop in the standings.

Thanks though!


----------



## gr81 (Apr 30, 2004)

Do-Yo_Thugg_Thang is comin for all y'all, mark my words! lol. if I gotta break a few eggs in the process then so be it..


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 30, 2004)

Training partner anyone????  Come on Im top 5!!!!!!!
...........


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 30, 2004)

West USA here needs partnah


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 30, 2004)

East!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 1, 2004)

Im entered in the area champs for mr. arizona today....
I hope i get top5 in the under 18's category!

we'll see tomorrow


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 2, 2004)

damn this is gay I got 5th at the Arizona!
THose bribing assholes!

I shoulda bribed the judges cuz i got beat by 4 top10% guys
when im top5%!!!!!!!!!!!

DAMN YOU TO HELL BRIBERS!


----------



## tucker01 (May 2, 2004)

You were not cut enough 

The only one you should of beat is 4th place, sorry MCP


----------



## Eggs (May 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Do-Yo_Thugg_Thang is comin for all y'all, mark my words! lol. if I gotta break a few eggs in the process then so be it..



I got eggs of steal, you aint breaking dis shit mofo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> You were not cut enough
> 
> The only one you should of beat is 4th place, sorry MCP



dude i swear to you that
My rating went down from lean to avg that day

It was lean b4 so....that wouldnt have been as much a problem


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 3, 2004)

but next time i will get past lean


but i hate it b/c then my overall size goes down a LOT....oh well


----------



## tucker01 (May 5, 2004)

*Kick Ass' New Designer Cocktail Test*

FYI Guys  Here is my new Cycle and Starting Stats should last 8-10 weeks .  BTW, I run the Slin and GH Year Round Starting this year.

Training: Cycling Light, Normal and Hard Workouts evey Day
Supps: Whey, Weight Gainer, Glucosaimne
Gear: High Andro (Med), Low Slin, Lo GH, Designer 10
Gym: Excellent
Diet Quality

Kick ass 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur - Mr Toronto 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region  
Available Virtual Points: 103 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (10VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: Canada ( Change Region )  
Size: Packing some muscle (60-65%)  
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%)  
Arms: Got some size (40-45%)  
Legs: Got some size (45-50%)  
Chest: Average (35-40%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Got some size (45-50%)  
Cuts: Full House (30-35%)  
Injury Risk: Risk Free - You are made of steel! (5-10%)  
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (65-70%)  

Here goes nothing.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Good luck with that.  

I am movin back up   I keep forgetting to train on weekends, and thats killing me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 5, 2004)

Name: Sazar 
Age: 17 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have a very good reputation  
Available Virtual Points: 50 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%)  
Arms: Average (35-40%)  
Legs: Not great (30-35%)  
Chest: Not great (30-35%)  
Delts: Average (35-40%)  
Back: Average (35-40%)  
Cuts: Lean (50-55%)  
Injury Risk: Low risk (20-25%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%)


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

CAT you gonna compete in MR Nevada?


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

I want to kick your ass!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

when is it?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

10 weeks away.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

mmm....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

I dunno, ill see whos in the under 18's
mebbe i will

but you def. win if you cheat (bribe)

b/c ill NEVER bribe
just like I NEVER use gear....


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Its a game, and I play to win.  There is hardly anyone entered.  Like 4 peeps.. It will be easy points for you, coming in second that is


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

well by then more will be entered...
and i know its a game

but i model him after myself...


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Ahhh yes.  A loser. hahaha!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

Ok i left myself wide open for that one....

but you still can kiss my ( insert smilie face bending over)













































fuck that, you can kiss my not so hairy, very white asssssssssssssssss


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Maybe later... I have a "massage" appointment with Ashley.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

lol you still remember her?
if she still in gallery?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

oh didnt know
but we arent going out anymore....
she moved a little while back


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

U speeka inglesh?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

Step 1: Insert you cock into your own asshole
for their are no others that are willing to accept it....


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Funny thing is... its long enough


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 6, 2004)

Lol
so you've tried i see....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 7, 2004)

OOOOH!!! HEY PREMIER
GO TO FORUM LEAGUES AND CHECK OUT WHO JUST PASSED YOU UP!


----------



## PreMier (May 7, 2004)

Its all good.  For some reason I dropped about 20 spots in ranking.  Not to worry, because I have mass points, and plan on using them


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 7, 2004)

mass points??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

well regardless of your "mass points"
Im winning Mr. Nevada.....
Theres no way im losing to you
and theres no way im coming in 3rd or worse
Hopefully no one better (like islander....)
will join
cuz that would be unfair lol
I need more vps


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (May 9, 2004)

dont gotta worry about me bro. . . .i've been sucking in the contest.  and recently i've been bumped up to the 80's category so it'll just be even harder to win


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

ok good

you need to post more often

Tell us your VBB secrets


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (May 9, 2004)

sorry haven't been posting more often. . . .with my daughter and school, its been pretty busy.  As far as the game, no real secrets.  just even out all your body parts, keep your risk low, and train psycho everday except contest day.  On contest day, i rest all parts and just do cardio, get the best physical trainer.  I dont juice, so I guess thats why its so easy for me to keep my risk so low.  THATS IT!!! So, now that I spilled all my guts. . . .how the hell do I win contests.  I've never even been to the nationals.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 9, 2004)

thats surprising!
how how?
you're at number 2 in our region right now right??

weird!
well...Im surprised you dont juice!
How could you get so big w/o it i wonder
Good genes i guess 

Well Im movin up

I dont see how people are so far behind
My guy was started late
i have 1 referal vp
Never had a partner, still dont
never bribed...
never got any contest money
and yet im doing very well
with little gear at all
I just recently started using it really....


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Mass points as in massive amounts.  I very well could loose though


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2004)

PreMier
I partnered up with a guy today
Name is Scrotus

And another thing

Im going to be Mr. Nevada

no doubt about it cud


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Well, breaking your own rules to win, I like it.  Mr. juicehead briber


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 10, 2004)

I just want a title


----------



## JoeR. (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> 
> thats surprising!
> how how?
> ...




Man I must have the worst genes ever, I started late but got in a good 1/3 year the first year and im just not my body parts up to small.  My size is packin on some muscle now though.  Mabye its the fact im only 17......

Also ive read on the vb forums training psycho every day isnt good anymore.  They said he changed some code and you should train normal most days and rarely use psyhco for a shock week or something.  Damn game...


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> I just want a title



Yea, MY title


----------



## tucker01 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Kick Ass' New Designer Cocktail Test*



> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> FYI Guys  Here is my new Cycle and Starting Stats should last 8-10 weeks .  BTW, I run the Slin and GH Year Round Starting this year.
> 
> Training: Cycling Light, Normal and Hard Workouts evey Day
> ...




6 weeks in

Name: Kick ass 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur - Mr Toronto 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region  
Available Virtual Points: 85 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (10VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: Canada ( Change Region )  
Size: Seriously big (70-75%)  
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%)  
Arms: Got some size (45-50%)  
Legs: Got some size (45-50%)  
Chest: Average (35-40%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Pretty big (50-55%)  
Cuts: Full House (30-35%)  
Injury Risk: Very low risk (10-15%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%)

Not to bad, size jumped like mad!

I think I need to start cutting and maybe do a show this year


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

damn!
how come no one ever told me there was a psycho bug???
I didnt know!
I almost never trained psycho....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

thats gay...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

Seriously though
How big of a bug was it, did it really help?

and I went down in league ranking bad...


----------



## KillerAbz (May 11, 2004)

*Incredible some of these wow...*


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Jamie, its virtual 

CAT I pwn U!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

damn your right

so was that psycho bug real?
I mean did it make you go up all the time?


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

No.. I hardly ever trained psycho.  Maybe thats why I am lacking so bad in certian areas?  Dont worry so much...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

ok good
Damn i just hate it, when i miss out on something like that
I think, shit i could be way better, cuz everyone else cheated lol

Hey Islander,  i found your siamese twin:

Name: The Prophecy  
Age: 23 
Current Rank: Top 5%! 
Status: () Amateur 
Country: Asia 
Size: Packing some muscle 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible 
Arms: Pretty big 
Legs: Pretty big 
Chest: Pretty big 
Delts: Pretty big 
Back: Pretty big 
Cuts: Cut 
Injury Risk: Moderate risk 
Posing Ability: Vince Taylor must have taught you - awesome!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

Name: Island Warrior 
Age: 23 
Current Rank: Top 5%! 
Status: () Amateur 
Country: West USA 
Size: Packing some muscle 
Balance: Art in human form! 
Arms: Pretty big 
Legs: Pretty big 
Chest: Pretty big 
Delts: Pretty big 
Back: Pretty big 
Cuts: Cut 
Injury Risk: Very low risk 
Posing Ability: You can shake that ass! 


see


----------



## KillerAbz (May 11, 2004)




----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

Your website is a bit strange ^


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Its a blog.  See sig


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

um?

hey PM, dont bribe judges lol...


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Its a personal website, where she(Jamie) tells everything about herself.  Mostly how she wants to help all the poor/abused animals, and help other people who are hurting.  Its tuly a humbling experiance to read her entries.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

Oooo  h
ok, i just looked at it
and it was kinda weird when i entered 
she's pretty tho


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

It is a bit odd, but so are so are many other blog sites.  Its just the persons personality that shows through.  She is very beautiful, but her heart is a million times that. 
Its my new favorite site.... I have been reading for hours now.  Simply amazing.

I wont bribe the judges   I play to win


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

wait
so does that mean you will bribe or does that mean
You play to win fairly?


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

I bribe.  And if I could, I would bribe with 100VP's just to win.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

ive never had that many b4


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

I have over 100 right now.  I cant spend them fast enough LOL

I need to go read, ttyl~


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 11, 2004)

how do you get them so fast??
you gear dealer or what


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

Well, I kept forgetting to train on the weekends, so they just acumulated.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (May 12, 2004)

HAHHAAH THAT FUNNY CAT!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

what Your twin 

Well now you lost mass???
your only a beefcake like me now, what gives man? you cuttin?

Hey PM i passed you up again

This is gonna be a neck and neck race...
BUT
The only thing you have on me is overall mass...and cuts
but cuts are easy....
And I have bigger body parts, and 100% balance...sooo
I think it will come down to cuts...


----------



## tucker01 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Kick Ass' New Designer Cocktail Test*

Well guys here are my final results need to start cutting see if I can get a show in, and maybe qualify for nationals. 

Training: Cycling Light, Normal and Hard Workouts evey Day
Supps: Whey, Weight Gainer, Glucosaimne
Gear: High Andro (Med), Low Slin, Lo GH, Designer 10
Gym: Excellent
Diet Quality

Start
Kick ass 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur - Mr Toronto 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region  
Available Virtual Points: 103 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (10VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: Canada ( Change Region )  
Size: Packing some muscle (60-65%)  
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%)  
Arms: Got some size (40-45%)  
Legs: Got some size (45-50%)  
Chest: Average (35-40%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Got some size (45-50%)  
Cuts: Full House (30-35%)  
Injury Risk: Risk Free - You are made of steel! (5-10%)  
Posing Ability: You can impress with your posing (65-70%)  

Finish 8weeks
Name: Kick ass 
Age: 22 
Status: Amateur - Mr Toronto 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region  
Available Virtual Points: 78 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (10VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: Canada ( Change Region )  
Size: Huge (75-80%)   
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%)  
Arms: Got some size (45-50%)  
Legs: Got some size (45-50%)  
Chest: Average (35-40%)  
Delts: Not great (30-35%)  
Back: Pretty big (50-55%)  
Cuts: Full House (30-35%)  
Injury Risk: Very low risk (10-15%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

hey PM post yoru stats
i wanna see what percents your at

And i think you are going to win...
My cuts arent coming in as fast as i hoped they would
Im on at 55-60% cuts
and i was hoping to be at about 70-75% by now...
Live and learn


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

Name: Sazar 
Age: 17 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region  
Available Virtual Points: 30 
Pending Referred V Points: 1 (3VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Beefcake (55-60%)  
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%)  
Arms: Average (35-40%)  
Legs: Average (35-40%)  
Chest: Average (35-40%)  
Delts: Average (35-40%)  
Back: Got some size (40-45%)  
Cuts: Lean (55-60%)  
Injury Risk: Low risk (25-30%)  
Posing Ability: You can shake that ass! (80-85%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 12, 2004)

i screwed up my training today though
I thought that my delts had gone up a size
so i trained them normal instead of psycho
and i trained hard on back which should have been normal...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

yea, you win PM my cut level is STILL lean....


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Some fuckstick entered... I think its Chad?  He is gonna whoop us both.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

damn i have to get third?
I wasted 1 vp on bribing, but im not gonna use more


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

dude, no way
Im better than him in every way except that we are both beefcake
he is more ripped
and we both have the same posing ability


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

hmmm

But cuts play a big role
if i can get to deep cuts in 3 days lol
or at least cut, i may....MAY beat him
but im not sure

in any case
i dont wanna bribe for 9 more vps if im not gonna win
but that may end up being the decided factor


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Well, it shows him in the top 50.  And I am between 60-90, ahead of you.  He will win unless he doesnt bribe, and injures himself LOL  I hope he gets busted for dealing, and dies!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

its because he's ripped and im only lean


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

You could start DNP.  That will get you ripped fast, along with some other gear cutters(T3, clen).  But I think the DNP will also burn muscle..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

well heres what i did wrong...the whole cut lol but heres what happened

Started on day 30:
20 mins cardio everyday until days 36 where i upped it to 30
and then today i upped it to 60

I was switching everyday between T3, clen, and DNP
but now im taking all 3 at once...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

btw i was using quality diet until today
when i switched it mod dieting


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Im dieting hardcore already.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

hrm


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

I might loose muscle mass though.  You just need to expirament and see what works best for you.  I'll post stats


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

i kinda feel its too late already though
I could go psycho for the next 2 days, maybe i'd go up to cut or deep cuts
but i would go down to avg overall mass lol
and i wouldnt win even then i bet...oh well

You only live once...so
Im going to go major psycho weight loss in 2 Virt. weeks...
Ill prob. get a couple of injuries...but hell....


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Name: PreMier 
Age: 17 
Status: Amateur - Mr Nevada 
Current Rating: Top 5%!   
Reputation: You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region  
Available Virtual Points: 41 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Packing some muscle (60-65%)  
Balance: You have excellent balance (80-85%)  
Arms: Small (20-25%)  
Legs: Not great (30-35%)  
Chest: Small (25-30%)  
Delts: Average (35-40%)  
Back: Not great (30-35%)  
Cuts: Deep cuts (70-75%)  
Injury Risk: Moderate risk (50-55%)  
Posing Ability: People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

im still like this:

Name: Sazar 
Age: 17 
Status: Amateur 
Current Rating: Top 5%! 
Reputation: You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region 
Available Virtual Points: 30 
Pending Referred V Points: 1 (3VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: West USA ( Change Region ) 
Size: Beefcake (55-60%) 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible (95-100%) 
Arms: Average (35-40%) 
Legs: Average (35-40%) 
Chest: Average (35-40%) 
Delts: Average (35-40%) 
Back: Got some size (40-45%) 
Cuts: Lean (55-60%) 
Injury Risk: Low risk (25-30%) 
Posing Ability: You can shake that ass! (80-85%)


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

My fukin arms wont grow


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 13, 2004)

im glad im proportional

I like everything to be organized looking you know?

Im thinking about doing the contest for area qualifier
for week 45, i should be really cut by then, if i dont get injured and if all goes well
I should do well in that contest


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

So dont train psycho then


----------



## tucker01 (May 13, 2004)

You guys are so lucky I am in Canada, or I would enter Mr. Nevada just for fun


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

Im in the UNDER 18 class


----------



## tucker01 (May 14, 2004)

Then I would kick your ass even more


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 14, 2004)

well i still havent lost any overall mass

but i def. will tomorrow lol

Today i did 120 mins cardio, dieting hardcore, and DNP,T3, Glen.

haha


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

well my overall mass had a down arrow, but im still beefcake

Hey since you dont get results until the day after does that mean
what you train on the day of, will help in the contest?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 15, 2004)

ASUpike also has a chance to get the top3


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (May 15, 2004)

HEY  I'M NOT #1 ANYMORE. . . .DAMN YOU SEXYHEX!!!!!


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (May 15, 2004)

Hey SexyHex. . . can you post ur stats?  I wanna see how far I am from getting to HUGE


----------



## tucker01 (May 16, 2004)

Huge is 75-80%


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

ok PreMier....today is the contest, tomorrow the results

My size went from beefcake to looking big unfortunately but hey, what are ya gonna do right...

Here's how i see the results based on no bribing:

1- Chad
2- PreMier
3 - Me or ASUpike1   hmmmm
what do you think


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (May 16, 2004)

Thanks IainDaniel. . . .damn i still have a ways to go


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2004)

dang, i cant wait for tomorrows result 

I hope i win first place

I need those damned 20 vps


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2004)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO
MR NEVADA, THE DAY AFTER THE CONTEST:

Name: Sazar 
Age: 17 
Current Rank: Top 5%! 
Status: () Amateur 
Country: West USA 
Size: Looking big 
Balance: Finding any flaw in your symmetry is impossible 
Arms: Average 
Legs: Average 
Chest: Average 
Delts: Average 
Back: Average 
Cuts: Deep cuts 
Injury Risk: Moderate risk 
Posing Ability: You can shake that ass!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2004)

Back went down from Got some Size
and mass went down from
Beefcake

but i won so 
take that PM
the underdog CAN WIN


----------



## tucker01 (May 17, 2004)

Congrats MyCat,  got some nice cuts  prolly made the diff.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2004)

well PM and i had same cuts
but I had way better balance
and almost all my parts were bigger at that
plus posing


----------



## PreMier (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> Back went down from Got some Size
> and mass went down from
> Beefcake
> ...




You won because I forgot to train ALL weekend


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

excuses excuses 

in anycase its your fault
i won  b/c im dedicated


----------



## PreMier (May 18, 2004)

Its the truth.  I still got my national invite 

I dont think I will compete though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2004)

i did for the hell of it

when in truth, its actually gonna hurt me
trying to stay cut for so long...but
I wanna say i went
instead of

Yea i got an invite once....lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

Hey Premier
Are you still gr81's partner?

Do you actually see any benifits from being with a partner?
I cant tell


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Yup still partnered.  The only real benefits that you will get are if your partner is a better VBB than you are.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

today was a good day for me
My back went up to got some size again
and my cuts went up to 75-80 

I love this game


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

I am bulking.  You keep using your steroids there buddy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

lol
im on low dosage
of low steroids
1 vp...
tahts a lot huh


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Your still a gearhead.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

yea....

1vp
On gear
as opposed
to say
Aindaniel
who uses cocktails and the lot...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

and wasnt it you who said

I play to win?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Yes, play to win.  I am also a gearhead.  I just remember you saying that you were all natural blah blah blah


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 19, 2004)

i was for all the first year 
then i started using stuff in about week 5 or so in the new year


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> yea....
> 
> 1vp
> ...



Hey don't be hatin'

Or I will switch regions just to wipe the floor with you in competitions


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Hey don't be hatin'
> 
> Or I will switch regions just to wipe the floor with you in competitions




You cant.  You cannot join the under 18's.


----------



## tucker01 (May 19, 2004)

I smell Pussy 

Enter the open


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Why would I enter the open, when I have a better chance at under 18's?  My guy is younger, and has a lot less development.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

^ exactly

its not being pussy
its being sensible
not to mention smart...
but hey
Give me all of  your stats right now Iain
and when i turn 23
Ill tell you mine
and then we will compare who was bigger and better


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Did you check the forum rankings? lol  small fry


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

its only because ive been cutting basically for 15 weeks now

Once the nationals are all over
I'd be willing to bet
that my rank will soar over yours in say...15 real days


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

I doubt it.  But we will see.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

i would doubt it normally

seeing all the complaints that EVERYONE makes about how this wont grow
or my mass has stayed the same for 7 weeks or blah blah blah
My injury rating wont go down....

Well My VBBer is like perfect, its weird
He never gets injuries, he gains mass and cuts well
and body parts size well
even with no supps or gear
and my inury risk goes down super fast with just one rest day
and i only have to use a posing coach 1 time in a real week to keep it about 60-65%


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

then again
Maybe im just the wisest person in the entire game


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Nope.  My guy is similar.  I do have a hard time with my arms though.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

Dang, its like every time i wanna bulk
im on a cut
and everytime i wanna cut
im on a bulk...

I cant wait to start bulking
with all of the knowledge ive aquired just over the past couple of real weeks


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nope.  My guy is similar.  I do have a hard time with my arms though.




My theory is this:
Everyone on the site says how they injured a bodypart
and eversince it wont grow

I am thinking people have sort of "permanently"
injured those parts?

Or maybe they started training them too early


----------



## tucker01 (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> ^ exactly
> 
> its not being pussy
> ...




Sounds similar to small guy syndrome.  You know when a small guy talks alot of shit and thinks they are the toughest man alive.  "Imagine if I was your size" 

I understand you are scared to mess with the future Mr. VO


----------



## kvyd (May 27, 2004)

anyone need a training partner? im top ten percent.


my name is kvyd on vbb also


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 27, 2004)

Name: Hung WaiLo 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 10%   
Reputation: You have a good reputation  
Available Virtual Points: 31 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: You have fairly good balance and proportions (50-55%)  
Arms: Big (60-65%)  
Legs: Big (60-65%)  
Chest: Big (60-65%)  
Delts: Small (20-25%)  
Back: Withered (15-20%)  
Cuts: Cut (65-70%)  
Injury Risk: Very low risk (15-20%)  
Posing Ability: Your posing is awful - Paul Dillet style (30-35%)  



You have made your choices for today: 

Gear chosen: 

Low Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (low dosage 1 VP)
Low Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (medium dosage 3 VP)
Low Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (high dosage 6 VP)
High Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (low dosage 2 VP)
High Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (medium dosage 4 VP)
High Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (high dosage 8 VP)
Growth Hormone (low dosage 3 VP)
Growth Hormone (high dosage 6 VP)
Insulin (low dosage 1 VP)
Insulin (high dosage 3 VP)
Clenbuterol (1 VP)
T3 (Thyroid Hormone) (1 VP)
DNP (2 VP)
Designer Cocktail (10 VP)
Designer Cocktail+ (20 VP) 


You have made your choices for today: 

Supplements chosen: 

Whey (1 VP)
Weight Gainer (1 VP)
Creatine (1 VP)
ECA (1 VP)
Chondroitin & Glucosamine (1 VP)
Glutamine (1 VP)
Andros (1 VP)
Leading Edge Supplements (3 VP)


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Your gonna kill yourself


----------



## kvyd (May 27, 2004)

hmm
  should interesting to see how the week goes


----------



## tucker01 (May 28, 2004)

Should have ran that for 6-8 weeks then I would like to see


----------



## nikegurl (May 28, 2004)

my dumbass got a nationals invite the day of the contest (yesterday) but didn't see it before i was too late to enter.


----------



## Eggs (May 29, 2004)

Just pulled 2nd for the under 80s on East coast nationals.  Wont fit in that division for much longer, then will have to compete open.  Ah well, guess I'd best get crackin


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 29, 2004)

Name: Hung WaiLo 
Age: 21 
Status: Amateur  
Current Rating: Top 10%   
Reputation: You have a good reputation  
Available Virtual Points: 71 
Pending Referred V Points: 0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50]) 
Region: East USA ( Change Region )  
Size: Looking big (50-55%)  
Balance: You have fairly good balance and proportions (50-55%)  
Arms: Big (60-65%)  
Legs: Big (60-65%)  
Chest: Big (60-65%)  
Delts: Small (20-25%)  
Back: Withered (15-20%)  
Cuts: Deep cuts (70-75%)  
Injury Risk: Slight risk (30-35%)  
Posing Ability: Your posing is awful - Paul Dillet style (30-35%)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 29, 2004)

I cant wait to bulk
cutting sux
and i did it for like 20 weeks

so i got rid of a lot of mass


----------



## wrestlos (May 30, 2004)

how can it be week 53..???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2004)

glitch i guess, i didnt look to see if there were any year 3 contest available

but since daz is back, it should be fine

Hey Islander boy
how come everytime i look at your VBB he's exactly the same?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 4, 2004)

PreMier 

18AmateurTop 5%!Packing some muscleWest USA
abba 

23AmateurTop 5%!HugeWest USA
Lennox Lewis 

17AmateurTop 5%!Big dudeWest USA
Trent 

21AmateurTop 5%!Big dudeWest USA
VOX - DEI 

24AmateurTop 5%!Packing some muscleWest USA
Mike Mcgregor 

21AmateurTop 5%!Packing some muscleWest USA
kirE 

21AmateurTop 5%!Packing some muscleWest USA
PFunkLight 

23AmateurTop 5%!Looking bigWest USA
LEE 

24AmateurTop 5%!Looking bigWest USA
Quads 

23AmateurTop 5%!Big dudeWest USA
The Man 

19AmateurTop 5%!Packing some muscleWest USA
Big-Kos 

21AmateurTop 5%!Big dudeWest USA
Flex Master 

22AmateurTop 5%!BeefcakeWest USA
Little Johny McKivitz 

20AmateurTop 5%!Packing some muscleWest USA
shorty2big 

20AmateurTop 5%!Big dudeWest USA
JTrans 

23AmateurTop 5%!AverageWest USA
Texxx 

20AmateurTop 5%!BeefcakeWest USA
BrawnwithBrains 

19AmateurTop 5%!Packing some muscleWest USA
Chad 

18AmateurTop 5%!BeefcakeWest USA
N.H. Titan 

22AmateurTop 5%!Big dudeWest USA
Pexxi 

22AmateurTop 5%!Big dudeWest USA
Sazar 

18AmateurTop 5%!BeefcakeWest USA

CATS, your fallin behind man...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

wtf
lemme go see


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

haha lol

I thought for a sec that was on the forum league thang...

its alright
Im moving up now that im off my like 17 week cut X.X


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

*Name:*Sazar*Age:*18*Status:*Amateur *Current Rating:*Top 5%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Reputation:*You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region *Available Virtual Points:*54*Pending Referred V Points:*1 (25VP's earned so far [Max 50])*Region:*West USA ( Change Region ) *Size:*Beefcake (55-60%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Balance:*Art in human form! (90-95%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Arms:*Average (35-40%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Legs:*Got some size (40-45%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Chest:*Got some size (40-45%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Delts:*Got some size (40-45%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Back:*Got some size (40-45%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Cuts:*Cut (60-65%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Injury Risk:*Low risk (20-25%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Posing Ability:*People look forward to your posing routine (75-80%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gotta love this man


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 4, 2004)

errr...that came out messed up


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2004)

i got 5 down arrows today not good at all


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 8, 2004)

*Name:*Hung WaiLo*Age:*22*Status:*Amateur *Current Rating:*Top 20% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Reputation:*You have an average reputation *Available Virtual Points:*200*Pending Referred V Points:*0 (0VP's earned so far [Max 50])*Region:*East USA ( Change Region ) *Size:*Looking big (50-55%) *Balance:*You have fairly good balance and proportions (50-55%) *Arms:*Big (60-65%) *Legs:*Big (60-65%) *Chest:*Big (60-65%) *Delts:*Withered (15-20%) *Back:*Withered (15-20%) *Cuts:*Deep cuts (75-80%) *Injury Risk:*Slight risk (35-40%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Posing Ability:*You are a terrible poser (25-30%)


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 8, 2004)

*You have made your choices for today:* 

*Gear chosen:* 

Low Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (low dosage 1 VP)
Low Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (medium dosage 3 VP)
Low Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (high dosage 6 VP)
High Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (low dosage 2 VP)
High Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (medium dosage 4 VP)
High Androgenic Anabolic Steroids (high dosage 8 VP)
Growth Hormone (low dosage 3 VP)
Growth Hormone (high dosage 6 VP)
Insulin (low dosage 1 VP)
Insulin (high dosage 3 VP)
Clenbuterol (1 VP)
T3 (Thyroid Hormone) (1 VP)
DNP (2 VP)
Designer Cocktail (10 VP)
Designer Cocktail+ (20 VP)

*You have made your choices for today:* 

*Supplements chosen:* 

Whey (1 VP)
Weight Gainer (1 VP)
Creatine (1 VP)
ECA (1 VP)
Chondroitin & Glucosamine (1 VP)
Protein Bars (1 VP)
Glutamine (1 VP)
Andros (1 VP)
Leading Edge Supplements (3 VP)


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

do that for a four + weeks and then report back your gains


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Name:*Kick ass
*Age:*23
*Status:*Amateur - *Mr Toronto*
*Current Rating:*Top 5%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Reputation:*You are one of the best bodybuildes in the world!
*Available Virtual Points:*169
*Pending Referred V Points:*0 (10VP's earned so far [Max 50])
*Region:*Canada ( Change Region ) 
*Size:*Pro (85-90%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Balance:*You have excellent balance (80-85%) 
*Arms:*Got some size (45-50%) 
*Legs:*Pretty big (50-55%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Chest:*Got some size (40-45%) 
*Delts:*Average (35-40%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Back:*Pretty big (50-55%) 
*Cuts:*Average (45-50%) 
*Injury Risk:*Risk Free - You are made of steel! (0-5%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Posing Ability:*People look forward to your posing routine (70-75%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Passed Islandwarrior  Eggs your next


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 8, 2004)

i'm very very bad at this game.  

*Name:*nikegurl*Age:*22*Status:*Amateur *Current Rating:*Top 10% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Reputation:*You have a good reputation *Available Virtual Points:*37*Pending Referred V Points:*0 (82VP's earned so far [Max 50])*Region:*East USA ( Change Region ) *Size:*Packing some muscle (60-65%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Balance:*Art in human form! (90-95%) *Arms:*Not great (30-35%) *Legs:*Got some size (40-45%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Chest:*Average (35-40%) *Delts:*Not great (30-35%) *Back:*Average (35-40%) *Cuts:*Cut (65-70%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Injury Risk:*Very low risk (15-20%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Posing Ability:*You are an average poser (55-60%)


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Ian, I am coming for you


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jun 8, 2004)

sup CAT,  I've been falling behind.  Work has been keeping me busy.  Has there been glitches lately.  All of a sudden my arms are injured with no notice and my vps got boosted from 30 to 135.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Your falling apart in your old age...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

BTW... I should be passing you up here soon.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

hey P, I trained your guy 1 day and I forrgot 1 day, so my bad for that.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have been slackin majorly with my guy also dammit. somehow he gets bigger and bigger thou.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> hey P, I trained your guy 1 day and I forrgot 1 day, so my bad for that.


No problem bro.  I appreciate you helpin me out.  I need to get my home computer up and running.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

gr81 said:
			
		

> I have been slackin majorly with my guy also dammit. somehow he gets bigger and bigger thou.


My dude is pretty big... when you have a training partner that has better stats than you, then you will grow much better in certian areas.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

my guys at like 75-80 and huge I believe. getting up there


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Wow, my size is dropping lol

*Name:*PreMier
*Age:*18
*Status:*Amateur - 
*Mr Nevada**Current Rating:*Top 5%! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Reputation:*You have an excellent reputation and are well known in your region *Available Virtual Points:*143
*Pending Referred V Points:*0 (50VP's earned so far [Max 50])
*Region:*West USA ( Change Region ) 
*Size:*Big dude (65-70%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Balance:*You have excellent balance (80-85%) 
*Arms:*Small (25-30%) 
*Legs:*Average (35-40%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Chest:*Not great (30-35%) 
*Delts:*Got some size (40-45%) 
*Back:*Average (35-40%) 
*Cuts:*Lean (50-55%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Injury Risk:*You are feeling creaky, consider a zimmer frame... (65-70%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Posing Ability:*You can shake that ass! (80-85%)


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

I actually have two guys, but keep that on teh DL b/c I think thats against teh rules. lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

*Name:*Do_Yo_Thugg_Thang*Age:*19*Status:*Amateur *Current Rating:*Top 10% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Reputation:*You have a good reputation *Available Virtual Points:*129*Pending Referred V Points:*(VP's earned so far [Max 50])*Region:*West USA ( Change Region ) *Size:*Beefcake (55-60%) *Balance:*You have excellent balance (80-85%) *Arms:*Withered (15-20%) *Legs:*Average (35-40%) *Chest:*Small (25-30%) *Delts:*Withered (15-20%) *Back:*Small (25-30%) *Cuts:*Cut (60-65%) *Injury Risk:*EXTREME RISK - don't like your tendons?! (95-100%) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Posing Ability:*You are an average poser (50-55%)


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

OH NOOOOOOO!!!! Another one of my guys died!!! This is Fuccin BULLSHITTT. Everytime I make my way up my guy dies.. What THHE FUCC. I am soo pissed


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

Xcaliber is dead.. This is the same guy that took over for gr81 who also died. This guy is cursed I swear to god.. fucc that shit. More VBB have died from steroid use than in our history!!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

I am thinking of switching back to a normal job... I cant be hangin around another gear dealer that always gets knocked off haha


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

unbelivable?! someone has it out for me I'm tellin ya


----------



## PreMier (Jun 8, 2004)

Maybe they found out that you had 2 Vbb's?


----------



## gr81 (Jun 8, 2004)

I don't think so, I am being setup by the man man!! lol


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

*lets take a moment to say goodbye to the next BB to die from steroid use under my watch, Xcaliber....*
*I was massive, look at that shit!!! soo pissed*

*Name:*
Xcaliber*Age:*23*Status:*Amateur*Current Rating:*Top 20% *Available Virtual Points:*165*Size:*Massive (80-85%) *Balance:*Art in human form! (90-95%) *Arms:*Withered (15-20%) *Legs:*Small (20-25%) *Chest:*Small (20-25%) *Delts:*Withered (15-20%) *Back:*Small (20-25%) *Cuts:*Cut (65-70%) *Injury Risk:*Be careful, injury risk is high! (70-75%) *Posing Ability:*You are an average poser (55-60%)


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Size:*Pro (85-90%) You're nothing Gr81 

Oh and Dream on Prem! I will rule the VO world it is only a matter of time.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

keep on talkin bud, but I have built up TWO bb's to that size in the time it has taken you to build ONE. and lest we forget that I overtook you as NUMBER ONE on IM before my first guy died, so whats up now! lol


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 9, 2004)

It is all about staying alive  ,  shit I could have built my guy up like a Mack truck in no time.  I didn't even touch any drugs till the second year.

I am just gonna keep my mouth shut, now tomorrow I will find my guy dead


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2004)

Newbie question to VB, how are you guys getting so many Virtual Points.


----------



## gr81 (Jun 9, 2004)

gear dealer.. be careful thou, apparently its a guarantee your guy will die soon! lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 10, 2004)

this is bullshit!

I got all red arrows except on cuts! WTF

I did no cardio, no dieting, no cutting drugs

And i trained hard and psycho
and used high slin, Hgh, 8vp steroids

damnit thats fucking gay
My mass rating keeps going down and down


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

at least your guys still alive and kickin!! lol


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

Maybe you are overtraining..


----------



## gr81 (Jun 10, 2004)

imagined if you overtrained in real life and juts woek up dead like that! that would ba bad times then


----------



## PreMier (Jun 10, 2004)

HAHA!!!  "Bad times" lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 11, 2004)

overtraining?

you think its possible in this game besides injury rating?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 11, 2004)

Yea.  You cant train psycho but every few weeks.  You will not grow.


----------



## wrestlos (Jun 12, 2004)

i entered a comp in week 10. and there are no results. i'm pi**ed because i was sure i was going to win.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 16, 2004)

ahh this is fuckin pissing me off
so bad

I missed week 16 and now im gonna miss 17
this is gay


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2004)

Why are you going to miss this week?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Fuckin missed 16 too 

Its the goddamn problems that they keep having updating.  I was also reading into it, and the reason some people were suffering or gaining so much, is because they were updating like three times a day!  Gayness...


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 16, 2004)

Yeah I got lucky with this last update!  but there has been alot of prob lately.

The Comps aren't even working right now


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

yea i missed like 3 weeks and i already spent 11 vps on an upcoming comp, i hope it works




BTW Premier wtf man
How are you ahead of me, compare our stats...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

I am WAY ahead of you.  I am ranked 53rd in the west, and I cant even find your name!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am WAY ahead of you. I am ranked 53rd in the west, and I cant even find your name!


we have same overall size but my parts are ALL bigger....


SHIT!  i just went there! the whole site is on hold!!!!!
FUCK


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2004)

I just saw that too!  I think it may really be done and not just a glitch (but hopefully I'm wrong)

It isn't an error message.  It actually says:


*VIRTUALBODYBUILDER.COM - Site on hold* 
This site is on hold until a buyer can be found. Please email me on daz@virtualbodybuilder.com if you are interested in purchasing this site. Any reasonable offer will be accepted


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2004)

sux. and just when my "guy" was starting to grow.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> we have same overall size but my parts are ALL bigger....
> 
> 
> SHIT! i just went there! the whole site is on hold!!!!!
> FUCK


 
Your guy is a pussy. You cant hang.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I just saw that too! I think it may really be done and not just a glitch (but hopefully I'm wrong)
> 
> It isn't an error message. It actually says:
> 
> ...


 

damnit i wonder whats gonna happen!

are all of our Vbber's still alive?
i need to know

the damned forum is gone too, says same thing

Why dont the damned mods put their money together and buy it!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 24, 2004)

he wasn't the greatest.  that's for sure.  but i still wasn't done with him yet.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your guy is a pussy. You cant hang.


Premier my guy was 2 times better than your lil faggot

I was big dude just like you

except all my body parts were Pretty big

Not like your avg and not great parts
biatch


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

Aww fuck!  I cant believe this...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Premier my guy was 2 times better than your lil faggot
> 
> I was big dude just like you
> 
> ...


Thats why im ranked much higher than you.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

it was  a glitch thats all...

who knows why, but i beat you in a contest b4 and thats when we were about even

now i could blow you out of the water
I could come in at obese and beat you at sliced


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

keep dreaming.

It doesnt even matter now...   The site is gone forever..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

i doubt it
but im pretty sure if it ever gets bought
it will suck worse then it did when year 3 started


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

You guys all sucked 

I think it is done for good.  There were no answers, and Daz didn't seem to give two shits anymore.  Too bad was fun while it lasted


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

yea 

we all sucked? isnt that cuz you was 4 years or so older?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 24, 2004)

Looking for excuses eh!  

Can't just admit that my guy was a phenom 

It's a good thing the game is over, or I would have dominated, I was just coming into my own.  could have been embarassing for everyone else


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 24, 2004)

you wish


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 25, 2004)

Wow didnt know that Daz was just in it for the money, in the begining I thought he enjoyed the game and that he was the godfather....

Greedy ppl suck.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 26, 2004)

who gives a flying fuck




this "game" was soo fucking stupid, beyond belief !!! waste of time


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 26, 2004)

I liked it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2004)

BigBallaGA said:
			
		

> who gives a flying fuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I think reading your posts are a waste of time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Wow didnt know that Daz was just in it for the money, in the begining I thought he enjoyed the game and that he was the godfather....
> 
> Greedy ppl suck.


I don't think he was in it just for the money, i think it got a bit much for him and after putting so much work into it he wants the payout to be worth his time. I don't blame him. I asked what he would consider a "reasonable" offer though and he pretty much said I couldn't afford it, LOL. Sorry guys, I woulda loved to buy it for $50


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 26, 2004)

he prolly wants at least 500 bucks...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 26, 2004)

I could swing $500. I'm thinking in the thousands to be honest. This is his email to me- 

*



As you can imagine, a site that took 700 hours to write, let alone administrate is worth more than a little  

Daz

Click to expand...

 *


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 26, 2004)

hell ive spent 700 hours of my life on certain games


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 26, 2004)

think think think

how much i wonder, has he payed for it?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 24, 2004)

Guess what is Back  

Virtual Bodybuilder


----------



## gr81 (Sep 24, 2004)

man I was gonna join again, but they are gonna try and charge you?! WTF, howabout a free membership for those who were members when teh game shut down or something.. thats BS, why would I wanna pay for that for christs sake


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Was free for me?  I made a guy  

tryhere


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2004)

me too (for free).  what's your guy's name PreMier?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Its Premo
I couldnt select my age?  Could you?  I may re-make him..


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2004)

no - i couldn't select my age either.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2004)

but i'm bigger than when the last game ended 

how the hell are some people already ranked high by the way?


----------



## Du (Sep 24, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its Premo
> I couldnt select my age? Could you? I may re-make him..


I could choose it, up to 22 years old.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Yea, I am also much bigger..  But my VBB is 25 now, and not 21.  I dont know how people are ranked high.. I will send some mail to Daz and he can help us im sure.  I want the leagues back also.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2004)

you can represent IM still if that's what you mean.  down the right hand border of the page it says forum leagues (or something damn close to that)

go into that area where they list them all, find im and click on "represent"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

To me it says your top 5%?  I am ranked highest in the forum league now lol 

On the main page, I am not currently rated..


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 24, 2004)

everyone in the league is top 5%...but you are listed first.

i suck at this game.


----------



## wrestlos (Sep 27, 2004)

I was Butcher, but have now re-invented myself as Jericho. (too much wrestling)
not feeling too good about it.
i am anorexic and everything is pea sized.
have my youth though


----------



## wrestlos (Sep 27, 2004)

We have definately jumped a few spots in the Forum league....


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Is the game back up? Noone told me


----------



## wrestlos (Oct 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Is the game back up? Noone told me


the game is back.
i am soo wimpy now.  i take it back about us being in a good placing with the forum leauge. we are worse off now.


----------

